# Dirtty deeds getting a make over



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Posting my club brother's ride for him....

















































































There you go, Jeremiah! I may have missed a couple pics. I'll post the missing ones tonight. GT :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK ya brother joey thanks for posting my ride GOODTIMER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 30 2011, 06:27 PM~20221540
> *Posting my club brother's ride for him....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

dang thats purdy :wow: :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 31 2011, 04:20 AM~20225568
> *dang thats purdy  :wow:  :yes:
> *


Thanks homie Im trying get on that GOODTIMES LEVEL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 31 2011, 07:28 AM~20225950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Morning shotty :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 31 2011, 07:29 AM~20225955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O shit u da man thanks brother any pic of my set up


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*NEW PAGE!!!!!*








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother shotty! !!!! And streets n show for posting up my lac :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Mar 31 2011, 07:44 AM~20226029
> *Thanks brother shotty! !!!! And streets n show for posting up my lac :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*YOU KNOW WHATS UP*


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 31 2011, 06:49 AM~20226059
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> YOU KNOW WHATS UP
> *


x94   GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEP SMASHEN GTIMER....* :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 31 2011, 09:02 AM~20226481
> *KEEP SMASHEN GTIMER.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

pulling out carpet as soon as i get home more pics to cum


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 31 2011, 11:37 AM~20227445
> *TTT... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 31 2011, 05:38 AM~20225998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT CHROME ? :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Mar 31 2011, 05:00 PM~20229530
> *GOT CHROME ?  :thumbsup:
> *


Will b sending out parts from motor soon real soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Carpet is out off to the interior shop will post sum pics of my set up n the morning


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

keep pushing GOODTIMER, you have acomplished alot since you became a member brother , no half stepping but big long steps and straight forward , you are a good example to our new members , 100 % GT , im glad to have you as part of our team . keep pushing g , all that chrome guna make a big diffrence , meeting the GT standerds is not easy , but u put your heart into it since day one ...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE LOOK IN THERE FACES WHEN YOU RIDING DOWN THE BLVD HOMIE ....GT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 1 2011, 03:42 AM~20233955
> *keep pushing GOODTIMER, you have acomplished alot since you became a member brother , no half stepping but big long steps and straight forward , you are a good example to our new members , "ON THE STREETS" HOMIE ....GT
> *


I COULDENT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MY SELF


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats a nice clean caddi :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 1 2011, 07:41 AM~20234522
> *Thats a nice clean caddi :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 1 2011, 08:37 AM~20234780
> *TTMFT
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOODTIMER!!!!!!!! IF U NEED HELP THIS WEEKEND LET ME NO BROTHER.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 1 2011, 07:25 AM~20234466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS SHOTTY


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 1 2011, 03:42 AM~20233955
> *keep pushing GOODTIMER, you have acomplished alot since you became a member brother , no half stepping but big long steps and straight forward , you are a good example to our new members , 100 % GT , im glad to have you as part of our team . keep pushing g , all that chrome guna make a big diffrence , meeting the GT standerds is not easy , but u put your heart into it since day one ...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE LOOK IN THERE FACES WHEN YOU RIDING DOWN THE BLVD HOMIE ....GT
> *


THANK U BROTHER MEANS ALOT I BEEN TRYING TO GET ON THAT GT LEVEL WHEN THEY SAY LET THE RIDES SPEAK FOR THEM SELF GOODTIMES IS A PRIME EXAMPLE FOR JUST THAT ALL R CARS TOP NOTCH SO I BEEN WORKING OT WEEKENDS WHAT EVER IT TAKES!!!!! ALL B HERE TO REP WITH THE REST OF THE GT FAMILY NIGHT N DAY


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

THANKS SHOTTY


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 1 2011, 10:50 AM~20235656
> *:biggrin:
> *


good pics shotty , he guna be on the streets right next to u soon homie , both you foos is 100% fulltimers brother , good examples for the newcomers bro , thanks bro for all the work you have put in , its deeply apreiciated , you have help in a big way make this chapt what it is today ,


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 1 2011, 11:38 PM~20240699
> *good pics shotty , he guna be on the streets right next to u soon homie , both you foos is 100% fulltimers brother , good examples for the newcomers bro , thanks bro for all the work you have put in , its deeply apreiciated , you have help in a big way make this chapt what it is today ,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 1 2011, 08:06 AM~20234960
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOODTIMER!!!!!!!! IF U NEED HELP THIS WEEKEND LET ME NO BROTHER.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.  
I'll keep you posted. I'd offer my help but it appears you're already done!!!! :angry:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Far from done got a real bad chrome habit!!!! Lol just waiting on my spindles then we can drop it on the floor and began work on motor.more chrome to cum :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 1 2011, 11:38 PM~20240699
> *good pics shotty , he guna be on the streets right next to u soon homie , both you foos is 100% fulltimers brother , good examples for the newcomers bro , thanks bro for all the work you have put in , its deeply apreiciated , you have help in a big way make this chapt what it is today ,
> *


Thanks Paul.  you know me I'm always down to give a hand to any of our members that need help. :biggrin: ONE TEAM!  :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 2 2011, 09:06 AM~20241955
> *Thanks Paul.  you know me I'm always down to give a hand to any of our members that need help. :biggrin:  ONE TEAM!   :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir shotty always putting n work for the might GT U R A COOL ASS CAT BROTHER THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP ON DIRTTY DEEDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 2 2011, 11:51 AM~20242337
> *Yes sir shotty always putting n work for the might GT U R A COOL ASS CAT BROTHER THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP ON DIRTTY DEEDS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Niiice


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 2 2011, 01:01 PM~20242645
> *Niiice
> *


Thanks GOODTIMER :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 2 2011, 02:50 PM~20243129
> *
> *


Fuckin drive line looks cherry brother THANKS   :wow: :wow:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 2 2011, 01:52 PM~20243144
> *Fuckin drive line looks cherry brother THANKS     :wow:  :wow:
> *


Glad you like it.  that nickie does a good job.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking good GOODTIMER GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Apr 3 2011, 07:51 AM~20246962
> *Looking good GOODTIMER GT up
> *


Thanks brother :h5: :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

A minor set back got the drive line yesterday cum to find out its not the rt one so will b going another route


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 3 2011, 08:27 PM~20250693
> *BUMP
> *


Hey now!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 3 2011, 09:12 PM~20251114
> *Hey now!!!! :h5:  :h5:
> *


*CUT - IT - OUT*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 3 2011, 09:18 PM~20251165
> *CUT - IT - OUT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


This Fuckin wind sucks


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Taking the interior to pets shop this morning will post more pics later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 4 2011, 05:44 AM~20253534
> *Taking the interior to pets shop this morning will post more pics later :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*BEFORE....*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 4 2011, 08:45 PM~20259784
> *BEFORE....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 5 2011, 05:08 AM~20262708
> *Thanks brother
> *


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I will b taken ma caddilac to pets shop at the end of month going crazy on the interior the hole n side will b???pets one b :biggrin: :biggrin: ad ass mofo gets. Down GT UP :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 5 2011, 08:32 AM~20263425
> *I will b taken ma caddilac to pets shop at the end of month going crazy on the interior the hole n side will b???pets one b :biggrin:  :biggrin: ad ass mofo gets. Down GT UP :worship:  :worship:
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $mr blvd$_@Apr 5 2011, 09:21 PM~20269394
> *looking good bro
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 5 2011, 09:05 PM~20269184
> *
> *


What's up GOODTIMER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Not much bro. Just kickin back.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 5 2011, 09:52 PM~20269749
> *Not much bro. Just kickin back.
> *


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

AFTER WORK GOING TO START ON TAKEING PIECES OFF THE MOTOR TO SEND OUT TO THE CHROME SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT UP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goodtimes505 (Aug 10, 2010)

hell yea brother looking good cant wait to be on ur level.... good job goodtimer keep pushing GT up :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by goodtimes505_@Apr 6 2011, 09:59 PM~20278750
> *hell yea brother looking good cant wait to be on ur level.... good job goodtimer keep pushing GT up :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks GOODTIMER U NO ME BRO DON'T TALK ABOUT IT B ABOUT IT I BEEN WORKING MAD HOURS BUT ANY WAYS WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO MAKE IT HAPPENED TO   let me no bro when u want to put your ride together


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 7 2011, 12:42 AM~20280242
> *Thanks GOODTIMER U NO ME BRO DON'T TALK ABOUT IT B ABOUT IT I BEEN WORKING MAD HOURS BUT ANY WAYS WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO MAKE IT HAPPENED TO    let me no bro when u want to put your ride together
> *


JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY...... :biggrin: 
GT UP!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 7 2011, 06:47 AM~20280942
> *JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY...... :biggrin:
> GT UP!!!
> *


Shotty what's up GOODTIMER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 7 2011, 10:58 AM~20282331
> *Shotty what's up GOODTIMER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WHAT'S UP GOODTIMES FAMILY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Good morning :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 8 2011, 05:26 AM~20289333
> *Good morning :wave:
> *


Morning GOODTIMER :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WANT TO START PAINTING A FEW THINGS ON THE DASH WHATS A GUD PAINT TO USE DONT WANT IT TO CHIP OR PEEL IF ANY ONE HAS ANY IN FO I SURE APPRECIEATE IT THANKS


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are those pics bro. Sorry for the delay in posting them up:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 9 2011, 12:07 PM~20297735
> *Here are those pics bro. Sorry for the delay in posting them up:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother i been trying to post up pics but can't do it :angry: :angry:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

2 Members: ~SHOTTY~, dirttydeeds
:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 9 2011, 11:32 AM~20297864
> *Thanks brother i been trying to post up pics but can't do it :angry:  :angry:
> *


No prob


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 10 2011, 07:13 AM~20302456
> *
> *


What up what up..... :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 10 2011, 08:12 AM~20302672
> *What up what up..... :biggrin:
> *


What's up GOODTIMER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

WAITING FOR NEW GUTS..... :0


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Good looking Lac Homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 9 2011, 01:38 PM~20298197
> *2 Members: ~SHOTTY~, dirttydeeds:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 10 2011, 03:46 PM~20304634
> *Good looking Lac Homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> Going back to the og 520s :wow: :wow:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> > Going back to the og 520s :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> Post pics of the plaque hno:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 10 2011, 06:26 PM~20305362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ABOUT TIME YOU LEARN HOW TO POST PICS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

3 Members: ~SHOTTY~, 1 LOW AZTEC, dirttydeeds
*NEW MEXICO!!!!*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 10 2011, 06:34 PM~20305418
> *3 Members: ~SHOTTY~, 1 LOW AZTEC, dirttydeeds
> NEW MEXICO!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks shotty your the man thanks for the c dawgs


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 10 2011, 06:34 PM~20305418
> *3 Members: ~SHOTTY~, 1 LOW AZTEC, dirttydeeds
> NEW MEXICO!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks shotty your the man thanks for the c dawgs


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 10 2011, 07:24 PM~20305758
> *Thanks shotty your the man thanks for the c dawgs
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got the car ready to put the rims on just waiting on my dust covers and my spindles then will b taken the car to petes shop innovations alb NM. Pushing for the June 5 show n alb state fair grounds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuckin phone posting pic twice :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 13 2011, 03:21 AM~20326592
> *TTMFT
> *


Thanks brother   :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*Car is looking good Jeremiah*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 13 2011, 12:22 PM~20329043
> *Car is looking good Jeremiah
> *


THANKS JAIME HOW U BEEN BRO?


----------



## 84 caddy blues (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 12 2011, 03:46 PM~20321784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Tight wut up brotha :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 caddy blues_@Apr 13 2011, 10:16 PM~20334210
> *Tight Tight wut up brotha  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the bump brother!!!!! What u up to? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 14 2011, 05:45 AM~20336052
> *
> *


MORNING GOODTIMER


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 31 2011, 09:38 AM~20225998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro looking good!!!!!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 14 2011, 08:59 AM~20337153
> *MORNING GOODTIMER
> *


:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 03:12 PM~20339185
> *damn bro looking good!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up blue glad to c u on lil :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 14 2011, 04:51 PM~20340166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is the video rt there Gud looking OUT GOODTIMER   :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Took all my interior to innovations. Today


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 15 2011, 10:58 AM~20346257
> *Took all my interior to innovations. Today
> 
> 
> ...


IZ THAT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE ? :wow: POST AFTER PIC'S PLEASE......


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Apr 15 2011, 05:28 PM~20347736
> *IZ THAT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE ?  :wow: POST AFTER PIC'S PLEASE......
> *


Yes sir its sad to c my baby all gutted out but will b well worth it all keep ever one posted :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 16 2011, 05:23 AM~20351107
> *
> *


Morning brother


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just picked up some new tail lights


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## 84 caddy blues (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 16 2011, 08:28 PM~20355119
> *
> *


Wut up brotha i was talking with on of the dudes that works with me he said you can get a driveshaft off any 400 gm tranny the length might not be right but all you need is the part that goes in the tranny then measure howlong you need it and take it down to alb driveshaft and they can make you one


----------



## 84 caddy blues (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 16 2011, 03:15 PM~20353457
> *Just picked up some new tail lights
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Tight :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 caddy blues_@Apr 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20355483
> *Tight Tight  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 caddy blues_@Apr 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20355483
> *Tight Tight  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 caddy blues_@Apr 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20355483
> *Tight Tight  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 22 2011, 07:08 AM~20395167
> *
> *


Prime time looked Gud today. Brother


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 22 2011, 07:39 PM~20398823
> *Prime time looked Gud today. Brother
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

started taken a few things off the motor to send out to the chrome shop


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

still sending out a lot more but i still need to drive it to the homies shop


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Gonna be serious when its done


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 25 2011, 07:59 PM~20418512
> *Gonna be serious when its done
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Also sending out all 4 springs


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 25 2011, 09:39 PM~20419536
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WILL B SENDING OUT EVERY THING ON FRIDAY TO GET THAT WET WET LOOK :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 26 2011, 06:18 PM~20425933
> *WILL B SENDING OUT EVERY THING ON FRIDAY TO GET THAT WET WET LOOK  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 27 2011, 09:42 PM~20435966
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

today is the day i will b sending out all my shit more pics to cum


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 29 2011, 05:07 AM~20446153
> *     today is the day i will b sending out all my shit more pics to cum
> *


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 29 2011, 06:25 AM~20446201
> *
> *


What's up GOODTIMER :h5: :h5:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 29 2011, 11:42 AM~20447997
> *What's up GOODTIMER :h5:  :h5:
> *


Not much bro. Just work work work


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna look good when this shits all put back together!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 30 2011, 09:36 AM~20453591
> *Gonna look good when this shits all put back together!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

STILL WAITING ON MY SPINDELS THEN I CAN DROP THE CAR BACK ON THE FLOOR THEN I CAN TAKE IT TO THE HOMIES SHOP GOING TO SILVER LEAF THE HOLE CAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I just went through your entire thread, that's a real clean lac you got, love the color :thumbsup: . I'll be checkin in to see what ya do with the interior  :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 3 2011, 12:36 PM~20475535
> *I just went through your entire thread, that's a real clean lac you got, love the color :thumbsup: . I'll be checkin in to see what ya do with the interior  :yes:
> *


Thanks homie Im going off on THE interior hopping to have it at his shop rt after az will keep u homies posted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 12:52 PM~20503376
> *TTT
> *


Thanks GOODTIMER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 12:52 PM~20503376
> *TTT
> *


Thanks GOODTIMER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 31 2011, 06:38 AM~20225998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@May 8 2011, 02:58 PM~20508583
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 8 2011, 12:48 PM~20507968
> *
> *


What's going on GOODTIMER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@May 9 2011, 07:23 AM~20512811
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GOODTIMER HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND BRO? 4 MORE DAYS LEFT TILL AZ CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20526047
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 11 2011, 10:41 AM~20529428
> *ttt
> *


Thanks GOODTIMER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's Gud homies just checking n from the az side dam its to hot out here :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homies just got n from az time to go hard on the lac got my spindles back time to drop the car back on the ground will b posting more pics this week


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 16 2011, 11:26 AM~20562784
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bad ass lac homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 17 2011, 10:24 AM~20570197
> *Bad ass lac homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE TIME TO FINISH THIS BITCH NEED TO GET IT TO THE INTERIOR SHOP AND GET IT SILVER LEAF PUSHING FOR DENVER


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 11:29 AM~20570566
> *THANKS HOMIE TIME TO FINISH THIS BITCH NEED TO GET IT TO THE INTERIOR SHOP AND GET IT SILVER LEAF PUSHING FOR DENVER
> *


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

got my spindles and dust covers back look real Gud time to drop it on the ground


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

go chrome or go home


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 08:18 PM~20574466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@May 18 2011, 11:02 AM~20578126
> *:wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@May 18 2011, 11:02 AM~20578126
> *:wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 09:18 PM~20574466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks like a chrome junk yard :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 18 2011, 09:23 PM~20582169
> *looks like a chrome junk yard :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@May 18 2011, 09:11 PM~20582094
> *:0  :wow:
> *


What's cracking shotty :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 11:18 PM~20574466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im going home  :chuck: :run: :sprint:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 07:39 PM~20573569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :cheesy:
That's what's up! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 08:44 AM~20584627
> *Im going home  :chuck: :run: :sprint:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 08:18 PM~20574466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 19 2011, 11:07 AM~20585510
> *:wow: :cheesy:
> That's what's up! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie can't wait to mob this bitch down the streets


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@May 19 2011, 02:40 PM~20586768
> *GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!
> *


We putting new Mexico on the map Cuming out hard n 2011 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 08:18 PM~20574466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: DAAAM


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 19 2011, 03:27 PM~20587081
> *:wow:  :wow: DAAAM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

went to buy my paint so i can start painting my dash only had 1 can of white going back tomorrow 2 get 2 more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*2 Members: ~SHOTTY~, dirttydeeds
GoodTimes!!!!*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@May 19 2011, 09:44 PM~20589920
> *2 Members: ~SHOTTY~, dirttydeeds
> GoodTimes!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GOING AFTER WORK TO PICK UP ALL MY OIL OIL FILTER TRANNY FLU GEAR OIL AND A FEW OTHER THINGS


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

went n got all my fluids that i need


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 20 2011, 06:28 PM~20595512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: time to get that Lack back "On The Streets"  :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@May 21 2011, 05:05 AM~20598036
> *:thumbsup: time to get that Lack back "On The Streets"    :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir no more slacking :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 17 2011, 08:18 PM~20574466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats alot of chrome,looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@May 21 2011, 06:43 AM~20598135
> *THww:  thats alot of chrome,looking good bro :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 22 2011, 10:04 AM~20603523
> *
> *


whats up goodtimer :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GOT THE SPINDLE ON THE BACK TIRES ON JUST LACKING A FEW THINGS GOING TO B WORKING. ON IT ALL TOMORROW HOPE TO HAVE IT ON THE GROUND BY SATURDAY


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds+May 26 2011, 06:48 PM~20635807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie, nice and SHINY :wow: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 26 2011, 08:35 PM~20636588
> *Lookin good homie, nice and SHINY :wow: :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the bump homie    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 27 2011, 05:57 AM~20639223
> *Thanks for the bump homie        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 

You got any pics of your car locked up with the 16's? And where did you end up notchin the frame?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 27 2011, 05:03 PM~20642516
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> You got any pics of your car locked up with the 16's? And where did you end up notchin the frame?
> *


ya all post one up homie b 4 chrome undies :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like someone can post pictures now....good job bro.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some fleetwood rockers would set that car off!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 29 2011, 09:12 AM~20650850
> *some fleetwood rockers would set that car off!!!!
> *


YA I WANT SUM JUST EVERY TIME I GO HIT UP THE JUNK YARDS THERE NEVER THERE OR ALL FUCKED UP THERE CRUSHING EVERY THING DOWN HERE HARD TO FIND U GOT A SITE I CAN GO TO?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you just need the 80s fleetwood rockers or are you trying to 90 it out with the side panels to,let me know i know some people


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20653040


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

ya homie just need the rockers:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20653040


fuck ya homie gud looking out:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~shotty~ said:


> :d


whats up goodtimer


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> ya homie just need the rockers:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:
I've been looking for a set myself, they're getting harder and harder to find, especially for a good price :rant:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


> fuck ya homie gud looking out:h5::h5::h5:


jus tryin to help another lac ridah out:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> jus tryin to help another lac ridah out:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:
> I've been looking for a set myself, they're getting harder and harder to find, especially for a good price :rant:


Same here homie i find sum but there asking way to much that's my next goal


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Every thing is on just lacking the breather for the rearend the its on


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Same here homie i find sum but there asking way to much that's my next goal


:yessad:


dirttydeeds said:


>


Lookin good :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yessad:
> 
> 
> Lookin good :yes: :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE:h5::h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

QUOTE=dirttydeeds;14120261]:rofl::rofl:[/QUOTE]


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Taken the car this week to the interior shop


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Taken the car this week to the interior shop


:cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


Thanks brother for the power balls your a life saver::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks brother for the power balls your a life saver::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:thumbsup:


 No need to thank me, you know how we do things. "Family" :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

was haveing a few lil problems yest but got every thing working cherry going to the mvd to reg my lac:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>





dirttydeeds said:


> was haveing a few lil problems yest but got every thing working cherry going to the mvd to reg my lac:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Fuck yea homie the car is lookin good, bet it's gonna feel good to give it a spin :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck ya homie i was like a lil kid mobing that bitch around don't have no interior but i don't give a shit lol got my lac back :h5::h5::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got most of my dash painted but ran out of light going outside rt now to finishe went with a bright white looks gud so far


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Fuck ya homie i was like a lil kid mobing that bitch around don't have no interior but i don't give a shit lol got my lac back :h5::h5::biggrin::biggrin:


That's what's up! :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lookin good,what you use


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> lookin good,what you use


Thanks homie i used a white primer then this shit called color coat. Made by sem its a flexible coating use 2 cans of that sem 1 can of primer shit drys rt away u can also get the sem made into a quort so u can spray it with a paint gun


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking GOOD, GoodTimer


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Looking GOOD, GoodTimer


 thanks brother what's up with your lac brother Im here if u need any help


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

CUZICAN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie :h5::h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

After putting the dash back on the wood grain dint look that Gud to me so i went ahead and painted the hole dash bright white i like the all whit look better


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

sneak peak of the interior


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Candy the woodgrain green to match :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Candy the woodgrain green to match :biggrin: :yes:


Ya i might do that looks Gud had really no time left had to get it to the interior shop pushing for Denver but i can always go to the junk yard and get a dash set


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


Morning brother we need to meet up so i can hook u up with the chrome adp let me no GOODTIMER :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

You the man brother!!!! Your car at the shop yet??? Did you get any pics of PrimeTime???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool interior


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> You the man brother!!!! Your car at the shop yet??? Did you get any pics of PrimeTime???


 na i dint brother they where working on prime time shit is top notch no joke i love the color u went he said pick up mine at the end of month 
Pete is one bad mofo hands down can't wait to c whts he does to mine going off on that bitch


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> cool interior


Thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

took the car yest to the homies shop said about 2 weeks get the rest of the chrome i sent out for the motor tomorrow thats my fathers day rt therhno:hno:hno::yessad::yessad:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Ya i might do that looks Gud had really no time left had to get it to the interior shop pushing for Denver but i can always go to the junk yard and get a dash set


Yea just get a set from the junkyard, get it done whenever you have time. Looks fine all white as well


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> na i dint brother they where working on prime time shit is top notch no joke i love the color u went he said pick up mine at the end of month
> Pete is one bad mofo hands down can't wait to c whts he does to mine going off on that bitch


:thumbsup: Here's a sneak peak of PrimeTime.... :shh: Your cars in GOOD hands


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup: Here's a sneak peak of PrimeTime.... :shh: Your cars in GOOD hands


Dddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm shit is looking very Gud brother hope they do the samhno:hno:hno:hno:e to mine


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:yes::yes::yes::h5::h5::h5:


LacN_Thru said:


> Yea just get a set from the junkyard, get it done whenever you have time. Looks fine all white as well


thanks homie at first i dint like it wanted to keep the wood grain but the more i look at it i like it more and more i seen aother lac do his would wood grain candy i like it just dint want to bite his dick i try to b diff n every thing i do


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


>


whats up carnal:h5::h5:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


> whats up carnal:h5::h5:


were in the 505 u from bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> :yes::yes::yes::h5::h5::h5:
> thanks homie at first i dint like it wanted to keep the wood grain but the more i look at it i like it more and more i seen aother lac do his would wood grain candy i like it just dint want to bite his dick i try to b diff n every thing i do


:thumbsup: but if your the only one in the state doing it you'd prolly be alright :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


man I dont think I ever been in here, I try to bump all the cadillac topics but I think yours isnt in the title  now I know :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> were in the 505 u from bro


albuquerque homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> man I dont think I ever been in here, I try to bump all the cadillac topics but I think yours isnt in the title  now I know :thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!!!! yours looks dam gud 2 bro now on a mission to get me sum chrome rockers made. we travel from state to state hitting up most out of town shows if i do anything i might go get me the same green as my inserts on my seats and paint the dash that color all no n about two weeks when i get the car back going loco on the int


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

just picked up my shit for the motor missing a few more parts said n 2 weeks chroming out motor now


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> just picked up my shit for the motor missing a few more parts said n 2 weeks chroming out motor now


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whos doing your chroming :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> whos doing your chroming :wow:


WE GET ALL R SHIT DONE N YUMA AZ HOMIE NAME SAL FROM GOODTIMES GUD PEOPLE SHOW CHROME NO JOKE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


> albuquerque homie


tru thats were i was born.. next time i come threw i'll have to hit u up bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> tru thats were i was born.. next time i come threw i'll have to hit u up bro


FO SHOW HOMIE KICK BACK AND DRINK A FEW COLD ONES:h5::h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> WE GET ALL R SHIT DONE N YUMA AZ HOMIE NAME SAL FROM GOODTIMES GUD PEOPLE SHOW CHROME NO JOKE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thats cool, You got that car club discount :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Y


KAKALAK said:


> thats cool, You got that car club discount :naughty: :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


> FO SHOW HOMIE KICK BACK AND DRINK A FEW COLD ONES:h5::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:


 WHATS UP HOMIE :wave::wave::h5::h5:CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY CAR BACK STACKING MY CHIPS SO I CAN SEND OUT MORE SHIT FROM MY MOTOR GOT A REAL BAD CHROME HABIT!!!!!! WHAT YOUR PLANS FOR YOUR LAC HOMIE


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE :wave::wave::h5::h5:CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY CAR BACK STACKING MY CHIPS SO I CAN SEND OUT MORE SHIT FROM MY MOTOR GOT A REAL BAD CHROME HABIT!!!!!! WHAT YOUR PLANS FOR YOUR LAC HOMIE


Nothin wrong with a chrome habit :biggrin:
You chromin out the stock engine or goin with somethin else? 

I won't be doin too much to it this year, got a couple minor issues to take care of, but I decided this year I'm just gonna enjoy driving it for once since it's been apart every year for the past 4 years :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Nothin wrong with a chrome habit :biggrin:
> You chromin out the stock engine or goin with somethin else?
> 
> I won't be doin too much to it this year, got a couple minor issues to take care of, but I decided this year I'm just gonna enjoy driving it for once since it's been apart every year for the past 4 years :wow:


Chroming out the stock motor every thing i can chrome im going to!!! I been working on mine for about 2 1/2 years i had all kinds of pics of my Lac in the paint both but sum dick head broke n to my pad and stole every thing we had so i lost all my pics of my car i no what u mean homie can't wait just to mob my shit on the streets no matter how much chrome i put its still my sundry driver i c u got sum chrome to u do every thing??


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :wave:


What's up GOODTIMER U GET PRIME TIME BACK YET?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GOODTIMER U GET PRIME TIME BACK YET?


 Not yet, It's done just don't have time to go pick it up.....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Not yet, It's done just don't have time to go pick it up.....


LUCKY! !!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: can't wait brother your going to b killing em


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GOING THIS THURSDAY TO BUY ALL NEW SPEAKERS FOR THE LAC SINCE ALL THE INT IS OUT NOW MY CHANCE WAS THINKING ALPINE OR SUM GUD POLK AUDIO JUST WANT IT LOUD N CLEAN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Nothin wrong with a chrome habit :biggrin:
> You chromin out the stock engine or goin with somethin else?
> 
> I won't be doin too much to it this year, got a couple minor issues to take care of, but I decided this year I'm just gonna enjoy driving it for once since it's been apart every year for the past 4 years :wow:


I hope to be in your shoes real soon so I can do the same! :yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> I hope to be in your shoes real soon so I can do the same! :yes:


It's a good feeling, you ain't that far from doin that :yes:


dirttydeeds said:


> Chroming out the stock motor every thing i can chrome im going to!!! I been working on mine for about 2 1/2 years i had all kinds of pics of my Lac in the paint both but sum dick head broke n to my pad and stole every thing we had so i lost all my pics of my car i no what u mean homie can't wait just to mob my shit on the streets no matter how much chrome i put its still my sundry driver i c u got sum chrome to u do every thing??


:thumbsup:
That'll look good, the stock motors look pretty good chromed out with all the support bars and shit done  . That sucks about the pictures, I'd be pissed if I lost those.

That's what it's all about for me, just getting it onto the streets and DRIVING it. Don't get me wrong, it's fun building them up too, but I had to go through alot of BS to get to where the car is at now, seems like it was fighting me every step of the way :rofl: . Yea I got a little chrome, all chrome undies, and a little polished aluminum under the hood, I regret going polished aluminum though, much harder to keep nice, probably gonna tear everything off and get it chromed instead sometime down the road


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> I hope to be in your shoes real soon so I can do the same! :yes:


LIKE I SAID BE FOR HOMIE KEEP PUSHING THE MORE I CHECK OUT YOUR GUYS LAC MAKES ME WHAT TO DO MORE TO MINE ITS ALL LOVE ULL GET THERE YOUR SHIT ALREADY LOOKING VERY GUD:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> It's a good feeling, you ain't that far from doin that :yes:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> That'll look good, the stock motors look pretty good chromed out with all the support bars and shit done  . That sucks about the pictures, I'd be pissed if I lost those.
> ...


I FEEL YOUR PAIN HOMIE DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE CHROME BUT GOD DAM I HAD SO MENY SET BACKS HAD TO GET NEW DRIVELINE CUZ MY SEAL GOT FUCKED UP WHEN THEY DIPED IT SEEM LIKE THE CLOSER I GOT THE MORE SHIT WHENT WRONG!!!!! MY GAS TANK MY POWER BALLS BUT THANK GOD ITS OVER WELL ALL MOST HELL YA HOMIE WHT ALL DID U POLISHE KEEP PUSHING G :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> TTT


THANKS GOODTIMER:h5:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

What time you coming to town tomorrow? I might need a ride to pick up PrimeTime in the morning hno: LMK


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> What time you coming to town tomorrow? I might need a ride to pick up PrimeTime in the morning hno: LMK


 around 9 want me to pick u up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

going now to pick up my check then off to the homies shop got all new speakers for my ride ended up going with alpine highs and mids :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> going now to pick up my check then off to the homies shop got all new speakers for my ride ended up going with alpine highs and mids :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:cheesy: :thumbsup:


dirttydeeds said:


> I FEEL YOUR PAIN HOMIE DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE CHROME BUT GOD DAM I HAD SO MENY SET BACKS HAD TO GET NEW DRIVELINE CUZ MY SEAL GOT FUCKED UP WHEN THEY DIPED IT SEEM LIKE THE CLOSER I GOT THE MORE SHIT WHENT WRONG!!!!! MY GAS TANK MY POWER BALLS BUT THANK GOD ITS OVER WELL ALL MOST HELL YA HOMIE WHT ALL DID U POLISHE KEEP PUSHING G :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Seems like the more mods you do, the more shit goes wrong :rofl: . Next car I do I'm not gonna go as far. 
I think I've replaced everything from the driveline now, there's nothing stock left to break, except wheel studs apparently :uh:

I had all sorts of issues with my slip driveshaft falling out, still really haven't gotten my pinion 100% correct, when I ordered my lower a-arms off here they ended up having bigger then stock balljoints so I had to ream out my spindles, got my rearend from BMH and they chromed over the drain plug so we didn't know if there was fluid in there, etc etc etc :roflmao: 

You're pretty much there, can't wait for some pics of it in the streets doin it's thang


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> 
> Seems like the more mods you do, the more shit goes wrong :rofl: . Next car I do I'm not gonna go as far.
> I think I've replaced everything from the driveline now, there's nothing stock left to break, except wheel studs apparently :uh:
> ...


 thanks homie!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Went to the interior shop homies getting down got back bottom n was doing the front ones when i was there had to go get the rt size so when i got the new speakers would pop rt n well i went to my local audio express and they where having Gud deals so i thought i was getting alpine dint happen got boston in sted 160 a set gave em to me for 90d a set got 2 sets of 4 inc and a set of 6.5 for the front wanted. 130 gave em to me 80 so i was a happy camper :wow::wow::shh::shh::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


>


kickers have clean sound to them


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> kickers have clean sound to them


Never had the highs just the subs the homie at audio express said there bad ass i sure hope so just want it loud n clean i got 2 sets of tweters sounds ok hopping with all new shit it jams time will tell:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ahhhhh the sounds, thats a must


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ahhhhh the sounds, thats a must


It sounded Gud be for just thought i would put all new shit since all my interior is out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea i cant wait till that part of my project comes,love hookin up the music


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


64 CRAWLING said:


> yea i cant wait till that part of my project comes,love hookin up the music


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>





dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:h5::h5:


LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


  :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

went to the shop this morning they where doing my headliner doing a few more things to the int got a few more tricks up my sleavehno:hno:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

went from green carpet to a bright white carpet dont know wht i was thinking doing sum embroidering on the carpet also!!!!!!!:worship::worship:hno:hno:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

hopping to get the rest of my parts from the chrome shop this weekend for my motor get the car back next week want to go hit up a few junk yards this sat looking for all new trim pices to send out to the chrome shop trying to really step up my game looks like a no show for denver but will b pushing that much harder for vegas


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> went from green carpet to a bright white carpet dont know wht i was thinking doing sum embroidering on the carpet also!!!!!!!:worship::worship:hno:hno:


Shit, you gonna need a shoerack in the trunk with some slippers for your passengers to wear :wow: :biggrin:

White will look real good, but it'll be a bitch to keep clean, used to have bright orange carpet, i'd be cleanin that shit every weekend and it still ended up with stains :uh: 

Your seats are comin out clean, they're doin some nice work


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Shit, you gonna need a shoerack in the trunk with some slippers for your passengers to wear :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> White will look real good, but it'll be a bitch to keep clean, used to have bright orange carpet, i'd be cleanin that shit every weekend and it still ended up with stains :uh:
> 
> Your seats are comin out clean, they're doin some nice work


no shit dam white is going to b a bitch to keep clean i don't drive it that much its just my show car i mean i do mob it on the streets more less just for car shows and on Sundays thanks homie there a lil price e but well worth it plus my CAR is safe!!!!! that's a plus rt there i sleep Gud at night knowing its all Gud no body Fuckin with my pride n joy


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> went from green carpet to a bright white carpet dont know wht i was thinking doing sum embroidering on the carpet also!!!!!!!:worship::worship:hno:hno:


I hope I misread that... bright white carpet hno: hno: you must not have any kids :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> I hope I misread that... bright white carpet hno: hno: you must not have any kids :biggrin:


GOT 4 KIDS AND ONE ON THE WAYhno:hno:hno:hno::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

MY KIDS DEZARAY 7 MATTEO 6 SAVANNAH 3 HAYLEE ALL MOST 2 AND WIFE E 4 MONTHS PRAYGO:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Congrats!!!


THANKS BRO WE STILL N SHOCK LOL:h5::h5:hno:hno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> MY KIDS DEZARAY 7 MATTEO 6 SAVANNAH 3 HAYLEE ALL MOST 2 AND WIFE E 4 MONTHS PRAYGO:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


that brotha stay busy! :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> MY KIDS DEZARAY 7 MATTEO 6 SAVANNAH 3 HAYLEE ALL MOST 2 AND WIFE E 4 MONTHS PRAYGO:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Congrats! You need to build a wagon, and quick!















And get comcast or or something.....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> uffin::thumbsup:


Thanks homie ALL most ready to hit the streets all B at this up Cuming show on the 24 hope to c u out there:h5::h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> that brotha stay busy! :biggrin:


U know how we do lol thanks for the bump homie your rides r sick ass FUCK glad to c u mob thoes bitchs on the freeway now that's g shit rt there:thumbsup::thumbsup::wow::wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

THANKS SHOTTY I NO HUH!!!!! :h5::h5:WE GOT COMCAST IN EVERY ROOM JUST ONE LIL PROBLEM IT ONLY SHOWS PORN THATS MY DOWN FALL:rofl::rofl:WE HOPPING FOR ANOTHER BOY!!!!!! MY SON NEED A BROTHER SO HE CAN STOP BEATING UP HIS SIS LOL


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

interior is coming along nicely homie, cant wait to see it all put back together


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> interior is coming along nicely homie, cant wait to see it all put back together


THANKS HOMIE:h5::h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

whats good my 505 karnal


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> whats good my 505 karnal


:wave::wave::wave: same old shit carnal u know!!!!!! just on the waiting list to get my car back they said next fri pick it uphno:hno:hno: and u whats gud n your hood? alot of shows going on out there


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:T.G.I.F


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsupn my way to hit up sum junk yards hopping to find a few thing i need


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsupn my way to hit up sum junk yards hopping to find a few thing i need


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> :boink: :boink: :boink:


DINT FIND SHIT TODAY NO LUCK :burn::burn::nono::nono:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


> DINT FIND SHIT TODAY NO LUCK :burn::burn::nono::nono:


keep looking bro


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

What happened to you last night????


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> What happened to you last night????


 with what brother:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

orale karnal


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> with what brother:dunno::dunno::dunno:


Tony's party.......


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

no one told me brother how did it go


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WHATS GUD CARNAL ANY THING NEW TO THE LAC:wave::wave::h5::h5:


LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> no one told me brother how did it go


He sent a text to everyone..... it was cool.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> He sent a text to everyone..... it was cool.


HE DOSENT HAVE THE NEW NUMBER GTER THAT SUCKS WHO ALL WENT THE REST OF TH GT FAM DID U GET ALL SMASHED:barf::barf::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> orale karnal


WHATS UP CARNAL:wave::wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> HE DOSENT HAVE THE NEW NUMBER GTER THAT SUCKS WHO ALL WENT THE REST OF TH GT FAM DID U GET ALL SMASHED:barf::barf::nicoderm::nicoderm:


 I forgot you dont have your phone anymore....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> DINT FIND SHIT TODAY NO LUCK :burn::burn::nono::nono:


 :tears:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> WHATS GUD CARNAL ANY THING NEW TO THE LAC:wave::wave::h5::h5:


:nosad:
Just driving it for now, got a overdrive wiring harness I'm waiting to get here, thats about it :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lock up kit??


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :nosad:
> Just driving it for now, got a overdrive wiring harness I'm waiting to get here, thats about it :happysad:


Nice i Can't wait to drive mine to been over a year now going tomorrow to go check on it said pick it up this Friday hno:hno:hno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


> Nice i Can't wait to drive mine to been over a year now going tomorrow to go check on it said pick it up this Friday hno:hno:hno:


do work


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> do work


What's Gud carnal how the weather been over there


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> lock up kit??


:yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Nice i Can't wait to drive mine to been over a year now going tomorrow to go check on it said pick it up this Friday hno:hno:hno:


 That's where I was last year :biggrin: 

I'll be lookin for them pics then :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> That's where I was last year :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be lookin for them pics then :yes:


:h5::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yes:


what kind you got? bout to pick up mine to


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> what kind you got? bout to pick up mine to


Went with the TCI one. 
http://www.jegs.com/p/TCI/TCI-200R4-700R4-Torque-Converter-Lock-Up-Kit/748599/10002/-1

I've heard you can piece together your own for cheaper, but I just want it to work and be right so I didn't mind spending the extra couple bucks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good stuff


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

AFTER THIS SHOW ON THE 24TH GOING BACK N THE SHOP RE DOING THE TOP GOING WITH A WHIT VINAL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

they cut the headliner step one:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

step 2 put the vinal on the headliner:worship::worship::worship::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

step 3 glue the vinal to the headliner all most donehno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> step 3 glue the vinal to the headliner all most donehno:hno:hno:hno:


Damn that's gonna look nice, I always figured thats how you did designs in the headliner by foaming it with landau foam and cutting out what you wanted, never seen it in progress though :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn that's gonna look nice, I always figured thats how you did designs in the headliner by foaming it with landau foam and cutting out what you wanted, never seen it in progress though :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE WONT B READY THIS FRIDAY BUT SAID NEXT FRI FOR SHOW WAS GOING TO DO THE TOP RT AWAY BUT REALLY WANT TO BUST IT OUT AT THIS SHOW CUMMIN UP ALOT OF FOOLS RUNNIN THER GRILLS TIME TO SHOW UP OR SHUT UP:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

headliner looks good dawg


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> headliner looks good dawg


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Thanks carnal


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> headliner looks good dawg


thanks homie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

dam phone:twak::twak::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Lookin good Brother! You goin to Denver????


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking GOOD, GoodTimer! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks carnal


StreetNShow said:


> Looking GOOD, GoodTimer! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother ya we going how bout u guys? 


~SHOTTY~ said:


> Lookin good Brother! You goin to Denver????


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

went to the doctors today Jan 24 new baby due


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> went to the doctors today Jan 24 new baby due


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


When u guys leaving to Denver GTER


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> When u guys leaving to Denver GTER


Tonight   
You


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> When u guys leaving to Denver GTER


Tonight   
You


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Tonight
> You


WTF is up with all the double posts! :uh:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Tonight
> You


WTF is up with all the double posts! :uh:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> WTF is up with all the double posts! :uh:


i know what u mean dam phone was doing that to me yest we jamin out fri night lucky who all rollin with u


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> went to the doctors today Jan 24 new baby due


Congrats homie!

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Congrats homie!
> 
> :thumbsup:


thanks homie:h5::h5:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> i know what u mean dam phone was doing that to me yest we jamin out fri night lucky who all rollin with u


 Just me Richard and Ray .... Natalie might go with Tony Friday night. Who's goin with you?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Call me.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Call me.


pick up the phone fucker:twak::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4everdreamer (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn miah ur car has come along way. Im so happy for you!!! Congrats on all the hard work looks good cant wait too see it out on the streets.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


> went to the doctors today Jan 24 new baby due


CONGRATS,I REMEMBER THEM DAYS LOL HE OR SHE LOOKS LIKE ITS JUST CHILLIN IN THERE READY TO POP OUT LOL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

4everdreamer said:


> Damn miah ur car has come along way. Im so happy for you!!! Congrats on all the hard work looks good cant wait too see it out on the streets.


thanks home girl:thumbsup::thumbsup:if u need any help with your lac let me no:h5::h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> CONGRATS,I REMEMBER THEM DAYS LOL HE OR SHE LOOKS LIKE ITS JUST CHILLIN IN THERE READY TO POP OUT LOL


THANKS HOMIE:h5::h5:NUMBER 5hno:hno:hno:HOPE ITS A BOY GOT 3 DAUGHTERS ALL BLOND WITH BLUE EYS


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Where you at?? Call me.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Where you at?? Call me.


What's UP GTER :wave::wave::wave::h5::h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GOT HIS NEW SHIT TIGHT TIGHT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT IT DO BROTHER


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GTPLUMBER said:


> WHAT IT DO BROTHER


WHATS UP GTER HOW U BEEN:wave::wave::h5::h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


> THANKS HOMIE:h5::h5:NUMBER 5hno:hno:hno:HOPE ITS A BOY GOT 3 DAUGHTERS ALL BLOND WITH BLUE EYS


good luck,im so glade i had a boy off top lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


> AFTER THIS SHOW ON THE 24TH GOING BACK N THE SHOP RE DOING THE TOP GOING WITH A WHIT VINAL


thats going to set it off!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> thats going to set it off!!!


Thanks HOMIE that's what every one say just sucks i just put that top last year still new but o well if it makes it look better Im all for it homie hooking me up got sum more shit up my sleave


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


>


whats gud homie:wave::wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> they cut the headliner step one:thumbsup:


works looking real nice bro!! :yes: :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> works looking real nice bro!! :yes: :boink:


Thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> whats gud homie:wave::wave:


Same ol same homie, finished my tests, just enjoyin rollin the LAC


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Same ol same homie, finished my tests, just enjoyin rollin the LAC


 how did u do on the test homie uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> how did u do on the test homie uffin:uffin:uffin:


The tests went pretty good bro, thanks 

How long till you hittin them streets homie?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> The tests went pretty good bro, thanks
> 
> How long till you hittin them streets homie?


next. Wed pick it up bro can't wait


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T GT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> T T T GT


met homie last year n Vegas cool ass cat car is sick as FUCK


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> next. Wed pick it up bro can't wait


 That's what's up :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> That's what's up :thumbsup:


 whats up homie just 5 more days till im mobbing them streets went yest but dint take my phone to take pics they where wraping my top part for my dash cumming out sick:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


> T T T GT



nice plaque ese


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> whats up homie just 5 more days till im mobbing them streets went yest but dint take my phone to take pics they where wraping my top part for my dash cumming out sick:thumbsup:


Fuck yea :thumbsup:
I'll be waitin on them pics, it's gonna look goooooooood :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Fuck yea :thumbsup:I'll be waitin on them pics, it's gonna look goooooooood :yes:


thanks homie how bout u loco how's school going what's new n your hood anything new done to the lac


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> nice plaque ese


THANKS CARNAL HOW U BEEN G


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> thanks homie how bout u loco how's school going what's new n your hood anything new done to the lac


School's good man, got a month left then I move to Kamloops for 4 months for my practicum, then it's back to Vancouver for 8 months and I'm done :yes:

My lockup kit showed up so that should be gettin installed in next couple weeks, other then that just been enjoyin life :biggrin: . Whats good in New Mexico? Y'all probably got some good weather, it's been some bullshit up here, been nothin but clouds and rain with a sprinkling of sun here and there :thumbsdown:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up homie keep pushing school will fly by be for u know it then u will b making sum bank new Mexico weather is loco bro wake up n the 9os then thirty minutes later its raining but for the most part it been pretty dam dry i hate the rain


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got all my plastic peace wrap my back speakers r wrap headliner n now putting n the the back peace to the seats


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


I hope thats a in progress picture! 


dirttydeeds said:


> That's what's up homie keep pushing school will fly by be for u know it then u will b making sum bank new Mexico weather is loco bro wake up n the 9os then thirty minutes later its raining but for the most part it been pretty dam dry i hate the rain


Damn thats crazy, hasn't been close to hitting 90 here :uh:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> I hope thats a in progress picture! Damn thats crazy, hasn't been close to hitting 90 here :uh:


 Ya homie there just making sure the speakers fit rt be for the glue that peace together homies getting down hands down there the top shop n alb new Mexico no half stepping here g there adding a few things but its a secret


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Ya homie there just making sure the speakers fit rt be for the glue that peace together homies getting down hands down there the top shop n alb new Mexico no half stepping here g there adding a few things but its a secret


:thumbsup:
I used to work at an upholstery shop for 4 years, nothin drives me nuts more then seeing a freshly done interior posted up that has wrinkles in it!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:I used to work at an upholstery shop for 4 years, nothin drives me nuts more then seeing a freshly done interior posted up that has wrinkles in it!


 I feel u homie i was tripping to thought it was done then they showed me that it was just put over the speakers making sure it was Gud to go


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

interior lookin dope!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> interior lookin dope!


 thanks homie pick it up this week the homies doing extra shit but he wont tell me what.i saw plexyglass on the table where they where putting my door pannels together but we will see


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

wont tell you what theyre doing? surprises dont always come out great. whatever theyre doing, hope you like it.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Your ride is looking good bro....spent a lil time at petes today


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


arabretard said:


> wont tell you what theyre doing? surprises dont always come out great. whatever theyre doing, hope you like it.


 im pretty sure i will like what ever they do they do sum pretty crazy shit from custom fiberglass, molding dashes custom trunks u name it u can check out ther work....... www.innovationsautointeriors.com


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Your ride is looking good bro....spent a lil time at petes today


THANKS GTER CANT WAIT BRO PETE AND HIS CREW R FUCKIN BAD ASS NOT BAD FOR A 3 MAN CREW THERE DOING A LOT OF EXTRA SHIT PETE GUD VERY GUD PEOPLE :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T M F T


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

all new wood on my doors


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Had to take them the raideo


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Top of my dash wraped


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Put back panels n


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: coming out nice! im really digging the wrapped dash


might as well lay down some kind of sound deadening while the whole interior is out


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Top of my dash wraped





dirttydeeds said:


> Put back panels n


They're wrappin everything I see, it's comin out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> They're wrappin everything I see, it's comin out clean :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE WRAPPING EVERY THING BUT MY DASH THATS Y I PAINTED IT WHITE BUT ALL MY PLASTIC PEACES R GOING TO B WRAPED UP:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> :thumbsup: coming out nice! im really digging the wrapped dash
> 
> 
> might as well lay down some kind of sound deadening while the whole interior is out


I WAS JUST TELLIN MY WIFE I SHOULD THROW SUM OF THAT IN SINCE IT WAS ALL READY GUTTED JUST THE MORE I ADD THE MORE I SPEND:biggrin::biggrin: STILL NEED TO LEAF IT OUT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I FOUND THIS CAT N ALB N M THAT DOES LEAFING; MURAULS; PINSTRIPE U NAME IT GOING TO GET MY DASH DONE UP IN SILVER LEAF ALONG WITH THE HOLE CAR MAYBE SUM MURAULS ON MY DOOR JAMS OF SUM NAKED BITCHES THROWIN MONEY CAR NAME DIRTY DEEDS SO IT WILL GO PERFECT STILL NEED TO TAKE CAR BACK TO SHOP TO GET MY TOP RE DONE JUST TRYING TO BUST OUT FOR THIS SHOW ON THE 24 THEN BACK TO THE DRAWING BORD. THANKS HOMIES FOR STOPING BY TO SHOW SUM LOVE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

car is looking raw doggy


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> car is looking raw doggy


 Thanks carnal Im trying homie!!!! How u been loco


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

hnoick up my car n 2 dayshno:hno:hno:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> hnoick up my car n 2 dayshno:hno:hno:


:cheesy:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

BIGJERM said:


> :thumbsup:


 THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave:


LacN_Thru said:


> :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

hno:hno:hno:dam phone wont up load my pics have pics of the white carpet


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:burn:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:banghead:


64 CRAWLING said:


> :burn:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Shit came out tight as FUCK


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a few more up grades


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IS THAT GOING ON THE CARPET MATS


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

na on my doors


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IS THAT GOING ON THE CARPET MATS


going to b on my door pannels


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks homie just need u to hard line my setup for me put one of your bad ass setup n stacking up my chips bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 WHATS UP GOOD TIMER U FIND OUT WHAT TIME WE ROLLIN OUT ON SUN I THINK WE SHOULD MEET AROUND 630 AM ROLL OUT BY 730 FUCK TRYING TO SET UP N THE HEAT!!!!!!! GOING TOMORROW TO GO PICK UP MY LAC:biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> WHATS UP GOOD TIMER U FIND OUT WHAT TIME WE ROLLIN OUT ON SUN I THINK WE SHOULD MEET AROUND 630 AM ROLL OUT BY 730 FUCK TRYING TO SET UP N THE HEAT!!!!!!! GOING TOMORROW TO GO PICK UP MY LAC:biggrin:


 I'll let you know....


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie just need u to hard line my setup for me put one of your bad ass setup n stacking up my chips bro


LET ME OR GOTTIE KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetFame said:


> LET ME OR GOTTIE KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


 will do homie:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Shit came out tight as FUCK


Oooooweeee! Looks real nice, you better be wearin special car shoes drivin that clean muthafucka!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Oooooweeee! Looks real nice, you better be wearin special car shoes drivin that clean muthafucka!


 THANKS HOMIE NOW I DON'T WANT TO DRIVE IT LOL GOING TO START GETTING IT READY FOR THIS WEEKEND GOING FOR IT NOW N A FEW TO PICK IT UP


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Homies put plexy glass n the back seat with a light to bring it out Fuckin more then happy with it homie doing sum floor mats now then it will b mobing them streets


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

that is a bad ass interior


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ 
dirttydeeds :wave:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Petes shop got down on your interior bro! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

b1guno said:


> that is a bad ass interior


:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Petes shop got down on your interior bro! :yes: :thumbsup:


 THANKS JOEY IM MORE THEN HAPPY FEEL LIKE A LIL KID N A CANDY STORE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> ~SHOTTY~
> dirttydeeds :wave:


WHATS UP SHOTTY U READY FOR SUN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats super bad!! the plexi is tight to bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> thats super bad!! the plexi is tight to bro


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> WHATS UP SHOTTY U READY FOR SUN


 I'm always ready..... you


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> I'm always ready..... you


 GOODTIMES STAYS READY GT UP


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Putting on a few chrome parts from the motor back on getting ready for tomorrows show


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Putting on a few chrome parts from the motor back on getting ready for tomorrows show


 Pics or it didn't happen....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

interior is looking good homie!

gonna need some of these handy to keep that white carpet clean lol


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Homies put plexy glass n the back seat with a light to bring it out Fuckin more then happy with it homie doing sum floor mats now then it will b mobing them streets



u got a pic wit the plexi lit up? i had thought about doin somethin semi similar but i wasnt sure how it wouild look lit


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> interior is looking good homie!gonna need some of these handy to keep that white carpet clean lol


 Ha ha Tru Tru where can i get thoes at homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

b1guno said:


> u got a pic wit the plexi lit up? i had thought about doin somethin semi similar but i wasnt sure how it wouild look lit


 Will take pics tonight can't see n the day looks Gud


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got mats??????


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: looks good GoodTimer!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> :thumbsup: looks good GoodTimer!


 THANKS BROTHER U GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

too clean going to have to take the shoes off before get in lol


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> too clean going to have to take the shoes off before get in lol


 I know what u mean that white carpet is crazy looks sexy thoe


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> THANKS BROTHER U GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW


 Probably. Depends if we make it back from AZ on time.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Very nice homie, looks good :thumbsup:

You ever think about painting the back bumper black plastic strip? :dunno:
I think it'd look good white or teal :yes: 



dirttydeeds said:


> Ha ha Tru Tru where can i get thoes at homie


Those are scrub shoe covers, surgeons and shit wear em, hit up a hospital :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats GoodTimer !! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Congrats GoodTimer !! :thumbsup:


 THANKS GOODTIMER BEEN A MIN BUT WELL WORTH THE WAIT STILL DOING A FEW MORE UP GRADS THANKS AGAIN GT UP


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

GREAT JOB OUT THERE HOMIE, YOUR RIDE LOOKS BAD ASS.... NOW COME GET YOUR JUICE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetFame said:


> GREAT JOB OUT THERE HOMIE, YOUR RIDE LOOKS BAD ASS.... NOW COME GET YOUR JUICE DONE :biggrin:


 Thanks homie u guys looked real Gud yesterday!!! Your shop is next on my to do list. Stacking up my chips


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Pinstriping looks real nice homie :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

real real good shit homie super tight


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Very nice homie, looks good :thumbsup:
> 
> You ever think about painting the back bumper black plastic strip? :dunno:
> I think it'd look good white or teal :yes: ITS FUNNY U ASK HOMIE WHEN I WAS AT THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY WHEN I WAS TAKEN PICS I WAS TELLING MYSELF THAT NOW I NEED TO PAINT MY BUMPER PLASTIC STRIP WHITE WILL DO IT THIS WEEKEND. WICKED MINDS THINK A LIKE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Pinstriping looks real nice homie :yes:


 THANKS HOMIE THERES A FEW SPOST HE NEEDS TO FIX SAID HE WOULD CUM TO MY PAD AND GET DOWN WANT HIM TO HIT UP MY FRAME NEXT IT STARTED TO GET WINDY SO HE HAD TO STOP


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> real real good shit homie super tight


 THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup: GLAD TO HAVE THIS BITCH BACK HOME N MY GARAGE STACKING UP MY CHIPS NOW WANT THE HOMIES TO HARD LINE MY SETUP PUSHING FOR VEGAS SO LETS SEE TAKEN THE CAR BACK N A FEW WEEKS TO RE DO MY TOP WHITE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> THANKS HOMIE THERES A FEW SPOST HE NEEDS TO FIX SAID HE WOULD CUM TO MY PAD AND GET DOWN WANT HIM TO HIT UP MY FRAME NEXT IT STARTED TO GET WINDY SO HE HAD TO STOP


 :thumbsup: 



dirttydeeds said:


> ITS FUNNY U ASK HOMIE WHEN I WAS AT THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY WHEN I WAS TAKEN PICS I WAS TELLING MYSELF THAT NOW I NEED TO PAINT MY BUMPER PLASTIC STRIP WHITE WILL DO IT THIS WEEKEND. WICKED MINDS THINK A LIKE


:h5:
I did the back bumper strip and the front ones too on mine, pretty easy to do, it'll look good :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :h5:
> I did the back bumper strip and the front ones too on mine, pretty easy to do, it'll look good :yes:


YA ITS NOT BAD AT ALL I PAINTED THE BUMPER BLACK WAS ALL FADED BUT I DO THINK WHITE WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

pinstriping sets it off for sure ......car is looking bad ass


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT for dirtydeeds


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> TTT for dirtydeeds


 Thanks carnal what u been up to


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

b1guno said:


> pinstriping sets it off for sure ......car is looking bad ass


 Thanks homie


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Went thru all 33 pages. Nice build. 
Like the color of the car, og color? Loved the all green interior.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt: :yes:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Went thru all 33 pages. Nice build. Like the color of the car, og color? Loved the all green interior.


 thanks Homie its been a min since i been on them streets but well worth The wait thanks for going threw all my pages homie car going back n a few weeks to re do my top school starts n 3 weeks got to buy school close lol


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> :ttt: :yes:


 Thanks for the bump homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to have put. my new speakers n sounds way way better just want it loud n clean Im happy with it my homie was telling me to put a 4 channel then it would b twice as loud and clean


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Glad to have put. my new speakers n sounds way way better just want it loud n clean Im happy with it my homie was telling me to put a 4 channel then it would b twice as loud and clean


Amped speakers sound GREAT :yes: . I just did the front speakers in my daily and installed an amp  

You can pick up a 4 channel amp for pretty cheap too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Glad to have put. my new speakers n sounds way way better just want it loud n clean Im happy with it my homie was telling me to put a 4 channel then it would b twice as loud and clean


you know the rule pics foo!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Glad to have put. my new speakers n sounds way way better just want it loud n clean Im happy with it my homie was telling me to put a 4 channel then it would b twice as loud and clean


you know the rule pics foo!!!!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> you know the rule pics foo!!!!!!!





KAKALAK said:


> you know the rule pics foo!!!!!!!


Heard ya the first time over an hour ago bro :happysad:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


 Can't wait to b n the GT LINE UP THIS YEAR FELT DAM GUD SHOWING WITH THE REST OF THE GT FAMILY ON SUNDAY


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Amped speakers sound GREAT :yes: . I just did the front speakers in my daily and installed an amp
> 
> You can pick up a 4 channel amp for pretty cheap too


 ya all go check them out this weekend when where out n a bout school shopping it sounds gud now but it could b louder lol


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave: uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> ya all go check them out this weekend when where out n a bout school shopping it sounds gud now but it could b louder lol


There ya go, somethin for the kids, somethin for you, seems fair to me :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup: :wave: uffin:


 :wave::wave:whats gud homie how u been


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> There ya go, somethin for the kids, somethin for you, seems fair to me :biggrin:


 same thing i was thinking:thumbsup: audio express here i come:biggrin: what kind of amp did u put n homie and what kind of speakers do u have thoes bostons that i got fuckin jam


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS GTER


StreetNShow said:


> TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Heard ya the first time over an hour ago bro :happysad:


damn server :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> damn server :happysad:


 What's up homie anything new to the lac


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey bro, quick ?, how easy/hard was it to remove the headliner and to reinstall it?


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

dj kurse 1 said:


> hey bro, quick ?, how easy/hard was it to remove the headliner and to reinstall it?


 To take it out it nothing homie very Eazy just remove all your top trim and it should fall rt out have to take off seat belts to put it back n i couldn't tell u had the shop put every thing back n for me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie anything new to the lac


not yet :nosad:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetFame said:


> TTT


 What's up streetfame u guys been pretty bizzy at the shop my next day off i want to roll by and rap to u guys on what i want hands down u guys r the shit lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> same thing i was thinking:thumbsup: audio express here i come:biggrin: what kind of amp did u put n homie and what kind of speakers do u have thoes bostons that i got fuckin jam


I threw in a old sony 2 channel I've had sittin around for awhile and a pair of 6.5" Kenwoods, just a lil somethin for the daily, I was very happy with the outcome. Boston makes some nice stuff, I guarantee if you amp them bitches you will be happy at the difference :yes: . You really only need about 50 watts rms to each speaker to make them come alive, they'll be plenty loud, and sound clear too


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dj kurse 1 said:


> hey bro, quick ?, how easy/hard was it to remove the headliner and to reinstall it?


Like the homie said, quite easy to take it out. You have to be careful with the clips that hold the top trim on, that's probably the hardest thing. The ones that hold the windshield molding on are almost impossible to get out without destroying, count on breaking a couple of those.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: i was thinking maybe a 100x 4 would work cherry or should i try some thing a lil bigger thoes kickers r 100 rms alone


LacN_Thru said:


> I threw in a old sony 2 channel I've had sittin around for awhile and a pair of 6.5" Kenwoods, just a lil somethin for the daily, I was very happy with the outcome. Boston makes some nice stuff, I guarantee if you amp them bitches you will be happy at the difference :yes: . You really only need about 50 watts rms to each speaker to make them come alive, they'll be plenty loud, and sound clear too


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


LacN_Thru said:


> Like the homie said, quite easy to take it out. You have to be careful with the clips that hold the top trim on, that's probably the hardest thing. The ones that hold the windshield molding on are almost impossible to get out without destroying, count on breaking a couple of those.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn thats going to suck, need to replace my headliner on my 80 cad coupe. Its held up with thumb tacks, lol. But with recent storms and the humidity it's falling in other places now and looks nasty. Whats holding me back is none of the shops here in EPT, carry or have the color for the headliner.....
Thank dirtydeeds and LacN_Thru:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Damn thats going to suck, need to replace my headliner on my 80 cad coupe. Its held up with thumb tacks, lol. But with recent storms and the humidity it's falling in other places now and looks nasty. Whats holding me back is none of the shops here in EPT, carry or have the color for the headliner.....Thank dirtydeeds and LacN_Thru:thumbsup:


 that sucks homie!!!! Have u hit up any paint shops u can by sum dye and do it any color u want or by sum new material and just re wrap the hole headliner


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ 
dirttydeeds



:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up!!!!!!!!! Shot gun


~SHOTTY~ said:


> ~SHOTTY~
> dirttydeeds
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: i was thinking maybe a 100x 4 would work cherry or should i try some thing a lil bigger thoes kickers r 100 rms alone


100 rms x 4 will be PLENTY :yes: 



dj kurse 1 said:


> Damn thats going to suck, need to replace my headliner on my 80 cad coupe. Its held up with thumb tacks, lol. But with recent storms and the humidity it's falling in other places now and looks nasty. Whats holding me back is none of the shops here in EPT, carry or have the color for the headliner.....
> Thank dirtydeeds and LacN_Thru:thumbsup:


What type of fabric are you trying to do it in? Headliner material or somethin custom?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


LacN_Thru said:


> 100 rms x 4 will be PLENTY :yes:
> 
> 
> What type of fabric are you trying to do it in? Headliner material or somethin custom?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I dint get to get a amp today dam school close r expensive now a days lol but i did pick up sum old school cds to jam out to


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GOODTIMES LOOKED DAM GUD OUT N LA YESTERDAY


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats to all the GT FAMILY THAT PLACED


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> bump


:wow:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up streetfame u guys been pretty bizzy at the shop my next day off i want to roll by and rap to u guys on what i want hands down u guys r the shit lol


STOP BY SOMETIME THIS WEEK AND WE'LL MAKE A GAME PLAN FOR YOUR RIDE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay homie sounds Gud


StreetFame said:


> STOP BY SOMETIME THIS WEEK AND WE'LL MAKE A GAME PLAN FOR YOUR RIDE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Congrats to all the GT FAMILY THAT PLACED


alot of super nice cars there :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

StreetFame said:


> STOP BY SOMETIME THIS WEEK AND WE'LL MAKE A GAME PLAN FOR YOUR RIDE


:shocked: :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

trying to step it up want them to hardline my setup they get down very clean work n 2 weeks car goes back for new top and sum windo etching


KAKALAK said:


> :shocked: :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

they said it was a dam gud show pushing for vegas trying to get every thing i can done to it wanted to take my car back this week but school close and rent got me broke as fuck so n 2 weeks i should b back on my feet with the plan n hand:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


KAKALAK said:


> alot of super nice cars there :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :thumbsup:


 What's up homie how's the lac Cuming out?this is a dam Gud cd just put it n and let it play now a days u get 2 Gud songs on a cd that has 15 tracks FUCK that going back to all the old school jams


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> trying to step it up want them to hardline my setup they get down very clean work n 2 weeks car goes back for new top and sum windo etching



LETS DO THIS


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


StreetFame said:


> LETS DO THIS


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> trying to step it up want them to hardline my setup they get down very clean work n 2 weeks car goes back for new top and sum windo etching


:cheesy:
Damn bro you're doin the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie Im trying


LacN_Thru said:


> :cheesyamn bro you're doin the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

window etching huh..... get them sand blasted instead of the dremel engraver...... they will be much nicer :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ya i was thinking sand blasting to just dint want all that sand going all over the car i think they do both all ask n see what's up


KAKALAK said:


> window etching huh..... get them sand blasted instead of the dremel engraver...... they will be much nicer :yes:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


>


 What's up joey how u been brother


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Ya i was thinking sand blasting to just dint want all that sand going all over the car i think they do both all ask n see what's up


they will tape and cover the car, shouldnt be an issue. Sandblasting is much nicer in my opinion. I got my windows in my cutlass done, I can pm you pics if you want


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

hell ya homie send me sum pics so i can check it out:thumbsup:


KAKALAK said:


> they will tape and cover the car, shouldnt be an issue. Sandblasting is much nicer in my opinion. I got my windows in my cutlass done, I can pm you pics if you want


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin:going up to go talk to the homies about doing my car


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

whats up big dog dint get to roll by but going up again friday:wave:


StreetFame said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Do i have to take out all my glass to do the etcing/sand blasting


KAKALAK said:


> they will tape and cover the car, shouldnt be an issue. Sandblasting is much nicer in my opinion. I got my windows in my cutlass done, I can pm you pics if you want


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> whats up big dog dint get to roll by but going up again friday:wave:


ILL BE THERE AFTER 1:00 IF YOU WANNA ROLL BY THEN


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds Gud homie see u around 2


StreetFame said:


> ILL BE THERE AFTER 1:00 IF YOU WANNA ROLL BY THEN


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Sounds Gud homie see u around 2


:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Do i have to take out all my glass to do the etcing/sand blasting


Might be a good idea if you don't want to get sand all over your shit :dunno:

What are you gonna get blasted on there?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Do i have to take out all my glass to do the etcing/sand blasting


No they just protect your car. I took mine out cause mine is a frame off :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Decided to stop slacking and mount my plaque n the back window


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Decided to stop slacking and mount my plaque n the back window


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:that shit came out tight homie


KAKALAK said:


> No they just protect your car. I took mine out cause mine is a frame off :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks homie just been lazy was off today so i said fuck it lets do this:biggrin::biggrin:


LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Might be a good idea if you don't want to get sand all over your shit :dunno:
> 
> What are you gonna get blasted on there?


:dunno:dont know yet still looking around homie trying to get ideas not going to go all crazy just plain and simple:nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :dunno:dont know yet still looking around homie trying to get ideas not going to go all crazy just plain and simple:nicoderm:


The simpler the better! :thumbsup: 

Don't want it to overpower or take away from the car


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

i agree homie:thumbsup:


LacN_Thru said:


> The simpler the better! :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't want it to overpower or take away from the car


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


>


 Cochino


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

And u no this man!!!!!!!


~SHOTTY~ said:


> Cochino


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up bro


BigVics58 said:


> :shocked:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just now got my new surprise to upload picking it up tomorrow got it off an old x club member got the homie hook up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Homie gets off at 12 then all b rolling up


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Picked up another caddy? :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up bro


chilln man, the caddy is lookin real NICE. i see you got another, lucky dogg!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Needs sum tlc!!!!!! But i can do it! !!!


LacN_Thru said:


> Picked up another caddy? :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> chilln man, the caddy is lookin real NICE. i see you got another, lucky dogg!


 Thanks brother needs sum love but couldn't pass up the deal got the homie hook up u going to Vegas GTER


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Needs sum tlc!!!!!! But i can do it! !!!


:thumbsup:

Post up some pics when ya get a chance, doesn't look too bad


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks brother needs sum love but couldn't pass up the deal got the homie hook up u going to Vegas GTER


 yes sir I'll be there, going to have a blast out there. You going with the caddy?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Dint get a chance to get any pics the homie had to work all day so it will be a few weeks be for i get her home the car it self is cherry one down fall it has a knocking motor. But like i said its a project car


LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsupost up some pics when ya get a chance, doesn't look too bad


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

O yaaaaaa!!!!! All be there this year rep that might GT BRO WENT LAST YEAR BUT DINT HAVE MY CAR READY. CAR GOES BACK N SHOP N A FEW WEEKS DOING MORE UP GRADES CAN'T WAIT GTER ITS GOING TO B ON one team one dream putting it on a transports calling it a day 450 to take car out there and back see u soon brother


BigVics58 said:


> yes sir I'll be there, going to have a blast out there. You going with the caddy?


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


NICE! NEW BUILD TOPIC? :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


looking good bro, Im running out of room at my house for another car but if I got the homie hook up I believe I would get it too :yes: :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Dint get a chance to get any pics the homie had to work all day so it will be a few weeks be for i get her home the car it self is cherry one down fall it has a knocking motor. But like i said its a project car


 Sounds like its time for a 350 swap :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:h5:THANKS HOMIE BEEN BIZZY AS HELL STILL WANT TO ROLL BY THE SHOP


StreetFame said:


> NICE! NEW BUILD TOPIC? :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:ME AND MY POPS WHERE TALKING AND THATS WHAT WE WANT TO DO


LacN_Thru said:


> Sounds like its time for a 350 swap :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:h5:THANKS HOMIE IT WILL BE ON HOLD FOR A SEC TRYING TO GET MY SHIT READY FOR VEGAS.U GOING TO THE SUPER SHOW HOMIE?


KAKALAK said:


> looking good bro, Im running out of room at my house for another car but if I got the homie hook up I believe I would get it too :yes: :h5:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave:thanks streetfame[QUOTE=StreetFame;14396748]TTT[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup:ME AND MY POPS WHERE TALKING AND THATS WHAT WE WANT TO DO


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave:WHATS UP HOMIE


Mr Gee said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:yes::h5:YES SIR


LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> :h5:THANKS HOMIE IT WILL BE ON HOLD FOR A SEC TRYING TO GET MY SHIT READY FOR VEGAS.U GOING TO THE SUPER SHOW HOMIE?


not this year, but maybe the next one....... :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> streetfame



:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just 3 days left till r GOODTIMES PICNIC LAST YEAR HAD A BLAST


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TTT GT HOMIE KEEP PUSHIN


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother what u been up to


.TODD said:


> TTT GT HOMIE KEEP PUSHIN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


looking good!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


KAKALAK said:


> looking good!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What up what up!!


LacN_Thru said:


>


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WHATS UP GTERQUOTE=~SHOTTY~;14409391]  [/QUOTE]


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:biggrin:ANY BABY YET HOMIE?


KAKALAK said:


> :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIE U GUYS ROLLING TO THE PICNIC:wave:


StreetFame said:


>


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Gud morning bro what u doing today


StreetNShow said:


> :wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

PROGRESS PICS? :dunno: I KNOW YOUR NOT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

whats up homie:wave:far from done my mom hasent been doing to gud so i been takeing care of her the past 2 weeks bout to jump back n the game vegas is rt around the cornerhno:


StreetFame said:


> PROGRESS PICS? :dunno: I KNOW YOUR NOT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

the homies ride hater proofhno:street fame did the set up same homies that i want to do mine


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks homie


StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

took 2nd hater proof took 1st:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

my son took the pic lol


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> took 2nd hater proof took 1st:h5:


 Congrats bro! Well deserved!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER U GOING TO CHECK OUR THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY


StreetNShow said:


> Congrats bro! Well deserved!


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> the homies ride hater proofhno:street fame did the set up same homies that i want to do mine


:shocked:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> took 2nd hater proof took 1st:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work on the Lac homie.....bad ass.....gonna keep a eye out to see the trunk surprise........hope your mom is doing better.....:thumbsup:.......congrats on all the hard work paying off.......


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

very nice


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie still got a few tricks up my sleave. As for my moms she doing a lil better


Still Hated said:


> Tight work on the Lac homie.....bad ass.....gonna keep a eye out to see the trunk surprise........hope your mom is doing better.....:thumbsup:.......congrats on all the hard work paying off.......


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie haven't decided if i want to take it to Vegas or just drop all my money i was going to spend n Vegas and just put all that cash in to the ride and just bust out hard next year


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> very nice


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WENT TO A CAR SHOW YES TOOK 1ST PLACE N LOWRIDER CUSTOME AFTER THE SHOW ON THE WAY HOME MY DRIVER SIDE BRAKE CALIPER GOT STUCK HAD TO PULL OVER FOR A MIN THEN AFTER THAT A FEW MILES DOWN THE ROAD MY FUCKING FUEL PUMP WENT OUT HAD TO CALL A TOW TRUCK FUCKIN SUCKED SO IF I DONT GET OFF TO LATE TODAY WILL B TAKEN OFF THE DRIVER SIDE RIM AND C WTF HAPPEND CALLED PARTS STORE 70 BUCKS FOR A NEW FUEL PUMP


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> WENT TO A CAR SHOW YES TOOK 1ST PLACE N LOWRIDER CUSTOME AFTER THE SHOW ON THE WAY HOME MY DRIVER SIDE BRAKE CALIPER GOT STUCK HAD TO PULL OVER FOR A MIN THEN AFTER THAT A FEW MILES DOWN THE ROAD MY FUCKING FUEL PUMP WENT OUT HAD TO CALL A TOW TRUCK FUCKIN SUCKED SO IF I DONT GET OFF TO LATE TODAY WILL B TAKEN OFF THE DRIVER SIDE RIM AND C WTF HAPPEND CALLED PARTS STORE 70 BUCKS FOR A NEW FUEL PUMP


GREAT JOB ON THE 1ST PLACE... BUT SUX YOU HAD TO HAVE IT TOWED. KEEP PUSHING


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE:h5:


StreetFame said:


> GREAT JOB ON THE 1ST PLACE... BUT SUX YOU HAD TO HAVE IT TOWED. KEEP PUSHING


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Called n today going to work on the lac


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

They gave me the wrong fuel pump should have the new one here by 3 i guess its the price u pay when u drive it every where


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>





dirttydeeds said:


>


Keep doin your thing homie, car looks GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how u been hope all is well stay up homie


LacN_Thru said:


> Keep doin your thing homie, car looks GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> They gave me the wrong fuel pump should have the new one here by 3 i guess its the price u pay when u drive it every where


Gotta pay to play sometime G


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I know that's rt what u up to pimp still looking for a trailer to pull my shit out there to roswell. I thought we where renting renting a transports


El Callejero said:


> Gotta pay to play sometime G


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up joey how's the ride Cuming along if u need anything let me no g


StreetNShow said:


> :wave:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> I know that's rt what u up to pimp still looking for a trailer to pull my shit out there to roswell. I thought we where renting renting a transports


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuel pump went n Eazy thank god my luck hasent been that Gud latley all most ready to hit them streets


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Fuel pump went n Eazy thank god my luck hasent been that Gud latley all most ready to hit them streets in ROSWELL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie how u been


64 CRAWLING said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yesterday me and my pops put on new brakes' calliper 'after Fuckin up my old ones


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Also put on new tail lights looks way better bout to start on new grill and new head lights


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 What's up GT


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


That interior is killing love the set up bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie should b going back for all white top


Curtis Fisher said:


> That interior is killing love the set up bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Test drive went cherry


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie should b going back for all white top


Call me crazy, but I actually really like the green vinyl top :dunno: The white will look good too though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

id like the white top if the car was 90d and the side moldings was white to but either way do you homie still will be new n clean


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up g thanks for the input its been a toss up sum people say leave the green top then sum say put the white top so its kinda of a toss up i had just put the green top on its not like it needs to b change


LacN_Thru said:


> Call me crazy, but I actually really like the green vinyl top :dunno: The white will look good too though


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up joey i like your setup GT up


StreetNShow said:


> TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie but to menny people fellow the next person shit i like the 90d look but that's not me try to b different from the rest so far seems to b working i so much to do so lil time trying to make Vegas


64 CRAWLING said:


> id like the white top if the car was 90d and the side moldings was white to but either way do you homie still will be new n clean


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

How menny fools u know that would put all white carpet lol its not that bad to keep clean. But i only bust it out for shows and of course that nice sunny after noon on Sundays


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up g thanks for the input its been a toss up sum people say leave the green top then sum say put the white top so its kinda of a toss up i had just put the green top on its not like it needs to b change


I say roll it like it is for now and use the top money for somethin else, you can always change it down the road, but it looks good as is I think :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how's school


LacN_Thru said:


> I say roll it like it is for now and use the top money for somethin else, you can always change it down the road, but it looks good as is I think :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie how's school


So far so good, just got settled into my new place for the next 4 months so life is good. Been pretty hot up here, 28-30 degrees celcius everyday so that's been nice too :thumbsup: 

How's the fam bro?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up homie hit them books hard thoes 4 months will fly by as for the family every one doing Gud homie thanks for asking we go on the 12th of this month to find out what baby is


LacN_Thru said:


> So far so good, just got settled into my new place for the next 4 months so life is good. Been pretty hot up here, 28-30 degrees celcius everyday so that's been nice too :thumbsup: How's the fam bro?


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good Bro!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> That's what's up homie hit them books hard thoes 4 months will fly by as for the family every one doing Gud homie thanks for asking we go on the 12th of this month to find out what baby is


Thanks, time is already flyin by, school keeps me pretty busy! :run: Awesome, that's good to hear bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how's the family


KAKALAK said:


> looking good Bro!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What up. Homie how's the weather out there


LacN_Thru said:


> Thanks, time is already flyin by, school keeps me pretty busy! :run: Awesome, that's good to hear bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> How menny fools u know that would put all white carpet lol its not that bad to keep clean. But i only bust it out for shows and of course that nice sunny after noon on Sundays


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

~SHOTTY~
dirttydeeds
Good morning! :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Gud morning GTER u off today if u need any help getting prime time ready let me no Im off today


~SHOTTY~ said:


> ~SHOTTY~
> dirttydeeds
> Good morning! :wave:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up joey your motor is looking sick


StreetNShow said:


> :wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> What up. Homie how's the weather out there


It's been hot out here, probably nothin to y'all, but it's been 30 degrees the last week or so everyday (86 degrees F). The new place has A/C though :nicoderm:

How's shit out there?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Its starting to cool down its been raining all this week i don't mind sum rain but dam can't do shit when it rains all day


LacN_Thru said:


> It's been hot out here, probably nothin to y'all, but it's been 30 degrees the last week or so everyday (86 degrees F). The new place has A/C though :nicoderm:How's shit out there?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up joey your motor is looking sick


Thanks brotha. :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:boink:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Going tomorrow to classic cars of new Mexico putting on the 520s sold my old pair to one of the homies


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Hope all the family that went out to roswell hope u guys have fun b safe on them roads


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Going tomorrow to classic cars of new Mexico putting on the 520s sold my old pair to one of the homies


It may be cheaper to take it to one of these tire places off coors between central and rio bravo. I paid 40 bucks to get mine mounted and balanced. Not sure how much chuck will charge. I'll be sanding the belly to the ride. Stop by fucker!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input joey called chuck said 800 to take off old ones and 800 to put new on with tax like 70 bucks he waxes


StreetNShow said:


> It may be cheaper to take it to one of these tire places off coors between central and rio bravo. I paid 40 bucks to get mine mounted and balanced. Not sure how much chuck will charge. I'll be sanding the belly to the ride. Stop by fucker!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

On my way to alb to put on OG 520s


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got the 520s on


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Got the 520s on


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


LacN_Thru said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I cant seem to like those style of tires, if you look at front tires on tractors they look the same. At least the tread pattern does. But roll what yah like :thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

I kinda see what ur say'n KAK but I dig them cuz Of that ol skool flavor haha.. Look'n good my friend!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CovetedStyle said:


> I kinda see what ur say'n KAK but I dig them cuz Of that ol skool flavor haha.. Look'n good my friend!


Its a immpossible battle to win bro, the 5.20's have the hearts of the OG's :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

X81


KAKALAK said:


> Its a immpossible battle to win bro, the 5.20's have the hearts of the OG's :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


CovetedStyle said:


> I kinda see what ur say'n KAK but I dig them cuz Of that ol skool flavor haha.. Look'n good my friend!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's sum funny shit but its Tru i don't no y but i like the tread on these


KAKALAK said:


> I cant seem to like those style of tires, if you look at front tires on tractors they look the same. At least the tread pattern does. But roll what yah like :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT up homie build looking good


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother u ready foe Vegas


GT~PLATING said:


> GT up homie build looking good


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes sir got the hopper ready


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> Yes sir got the hopper ready


:shocked: :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

O shit!!!!!! Its going down see u n Vegas GT up


GT~PLATING said:


> Yes sir got the hopper ready


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

We go tomorrow to find out what baby is


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> We go tomorrow to find out what baby is


I dont care just as long as it dont look like me hno: :joking bro, Good Luck on it being what you want it to be!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Hahaha lol thanks hopping for another son got 3 girls already my son needs a brother!! How's the new baby doing homie


KAKALAK said:


> I dont care just as long as it dont look like me hno: :joking bro, Good Luck on it being what you want it to be!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Hahaha lol thanks hopping for another son got 3 girls already my son needs a brother!! How's the new baby doing homie


yeah man you need another boy in the house, I got 3 girls too and Im like :run: :banghead: :happysad:

baby is doing fine, Cant wait till the 1st cause I started making her pay rent... the engraver needs paid :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I know that's rt homie that shit is a bad habit just like my chrome habit once u start its hard to stop


KAKALAK said:


> yeah man you need another boy in the house, I got 3 girls too and Im like :run: :banghead: :happysad:baby is doing fine, Cant wait till the 1st cause I started making her pay rent... the engraver needs paid :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

LAC UP!:boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Well we havein a another girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Well we havein a another girl!!!!!!!!


Congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


LacN_Thru said:


> Congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just talk with the homie angelo from Calif he going to get down on the silver leaf next week he one bad ass striper


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Just talk with the homie angelo from Calif he going to get down on the silver leaf next week he one bad ass striper


:shocked:
Fuck yea, that's gonna look goooooood :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks pimp he just got done doing r prez Lincoln god dam shit is off the chain looks bad as FUCK he went gold leaf on his


LacN_Thru said:


> :shocked:Fuck yea, that's gonna look goooooood :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

the homie angelo getting down


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Well we havein a another girl!!!!!!!!


:h5: wait ... :run:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> the homie angelo getting down


You got any pics of the sides finished? Looks badass man on that TC, he's gonna set your caddy off :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't bro they where pulling off all the tape when i was leaving i been wanting homie to get down he came to albuquerque last weekend he has cars lined up waiting to get there shit done up just want him to go off on my ride


LacN_Thru said:


> You got any pics of the sides finished? Looks badass man on that TC, he's gonna set your caddy off :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir that's how i was rt after we found out!!!!


KAKALAK said:


> :h5: wait ... :run:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WHATS UP BIG DOG 


StreetFame said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE ANGELO:worship::worship::nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GOING TO ALSO ADD SUM PINSTRIPE THREW OUT THE CAR:naughty:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition brother. Regardless of what sex the baby is as long as he/ she comes out healthy is all that matters. 
can't wait to see the finished product after Angelo is done with your ride bro!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice rides


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


tru2thagame said:


> Nice rides


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks joey! !! We wanted a son but its all Gud just like u said as long as she healthy that's all that matters!! I wanted a son so i could name him after my premo that passed away


StreetNShow said:


> Congrats on the new addition brother. Regardless of what sex the baby is as long as he/ she comes out healthy is all that matters. can't wait to see the finished product after Angelo is done with your ride bro!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

My premo name was nick Anthony R I P BROTHER SEE U ON THE OTHER SIDE!!!!!!
MY DAUGHTERS NAME GOING TO B NICOLE ALISSA MOYA


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks joey! !! We wanted a son but its all Gud just like u said as long as she healthy that's all that matters!! I wanted a son so i could name him after my premo that passed away


That's what's up :thumbsup: 
RIP to your homie :angel:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother we where more like brothers the cousins


LacN_Thru said:


> That's what's up :thumbsup: RIP to your homie :angel:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Car show next Saturday roll n 8 to 10


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Your cousin was cool people bro. May he rest in peace.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:yes::tears::angel:thanks bro


StreetNShow said:


> Your cousin was cool people bro. May he rest in peace.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's UP homie


KAKALAK said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's UP homie


 chilling bro, bout to take a couple days off to get the body ready to paint :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ooooooo shiiiiittttt!!!!!!


KAKALAK said:


> chilling bro, bout to take a couple days off to get the body ready to paint :naughty:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's UP big dog how u been bro


~SHOTTY~ said:


>


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's UP GTER!!!!!!


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

took the car back to the shop yesterday:naughty:angelo said he was going to have fun gettin down on dirty deeds:nicoderm:leafing out the hole car!!!! i mean the hole car!!!!!!!!!hno:hno:so time will tell pick it up wed


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

uffin: TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's UP homie


Curtis Fisher said:


> uffin: TTT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> took the car back to the shop yesterday:naughty:angelo said he was going to have fun gettin down on dirty deeds:nicoderm:leafing out the hole car!!!! i mean the hole car!!!!!!!!!hno:hno:so time will tell pick it up wed


:wow: hno: can't wait to see it!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks g me to can't wait to c what he does your frame came out cherry keep pushing


StreetNShow said:


> :wow: hno: can't wait to see it!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

any spy pics of the leafing? :boink:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> took the car back to the shop yesterday:naughty:angelo said he was going to have fun gettin down on dirty deeds:nicoderm:leafing out the hole car!!!! i mean the hole car!!!!!!!!!hno:hno:so time will tell pick it up wed


:thumbsup: :run:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

not yet going up now n a few


KAKALAK said:


> any spy pics of the leafing? :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:h5: whats up LACN THRU:wave:HOWS EVERY THING GOING?HOWS SCHOOL HOPE ALL IS WELL


LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's UP GTER


~SHOTTY~ said:


> TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

went this morning to go see the car all i can say dam dam dam !!!!!!!! angelo is the man:worship::worship:said to pick it up thurs morn still needs to stripe it:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:worship:hands down angelo your the man thanks bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Hell yeah GoodTimer! That looks fuckin bad! :run:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER


StreetNShow said:


> Hell yeah GoodTimer! That looks fuckin bad! :run:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Angelo also getting down on this ride just stripeing


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Angelo putting the color n it now


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn he's gettin down, it looks badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie! !!!! Hands down angelo is the man!!!!!!


LacN_Thru said:


> Damn he's gettin down, it looks badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Picked up the lac just now Fuckin love it came out bad ass once again thanks angelo


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT



:thumbsup: caddy looks good!!! any more pics of that 58?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Picked up the lac just now Fuckin love it came out bad ass once again thanks angelo


:thumbsup:
Lets see it with the color on it :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Will take better pics tomorrow pics don't show all the details


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>





dirttydeeds said:


>





dirttydeeds said:


> Will take better pics tomorrow pics don't show all the details


Yep, that's nice right there :thumbsup: . That color goes perfectly with it, I like how it's close to the color of the top too, makes me like the top being green even more :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks bro. Yup top is now staying green goes Gud with the colors


LacN_Thru said:


> Yep, that's nice right there :thumbsup: . That color goes perfectly with it, I like how it's close to the color of the top too, makes me like the top being green even more :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks bro. Yup top is now staying green goes Gud with the colors


I'm glad you decided to keep it green man, it really does tie in everything! You should paint the bumper strips the same color green as the top, I think it'd look really good


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother


~SHOTTY~ said:


> Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Picked this up yesterday thanks Pete


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Will take better pics tomorrow pics don't show all the details


CAME OUT NICE BRO


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


HAD THE PLEASURE OF WORKING ON THIS RIDE THE OTHER DAY. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS FUUUUUUUUCK! :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


StreetFame said:


> CAME OUT NICE BRO


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK ya!!!


StreetFame said:


> HAD THE PLEASURE OF WORKING ON THIS RIDE THE OTHER DAY. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS FUUUUUUUUCK! :wow:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother


~SHOTTY~ said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Car came out badass!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank u brother


~SHOTTY~ said:


> Car came out badass!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Car came out badass!


:yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks joey its a never ending story with this dam car now for winter pulling out motor sending every thing i can need to step up the motor department


StreetNShow said:


> :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin::wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


real nice!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


>


damn you really did a lot to this coupe :thumbsup: great job bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


KAKALAK said:


> real nice!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank u!!!!!!! Bro


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn you really did a lot to this coupe :thumbsup: great job bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sic Ass fuc . Glad to be apart of a club where so many people r motivated to get there cars up to the GOOD TIMES STANDARDS


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER!!! One team one dream GT.Thanks brother pushing every day all day for the might GT up


bigtroubles1 said:


> Sic Ass fuc . Glad to be apart of a club where so many people r motivated to get there cars up to the GOOD TIMES STANDARDS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


>


SUP HOMES,ITS STR8 UP LOOKIN TIGHT THE STRIP/LEAFIN DEF MADE IT TIGHTER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how's your lac Cuming along


64 CRAWLING said:


> SUP HOMES,ITS STR8 UP LOOKIN TIGHT THE STRIP/LEAFIN DEF MADE IT TIGHTER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SLOW MOTION OVER HERE HOMIE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

From todays car show n belen 18 miles from where i live


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Took home peoples choice,best interior,best paint, best custom


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Caddy is badass fool...................:thumbsup:.....now just gotta get rid of that switchbox somehow.......lol...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like that flake in the paint homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie i been thinking of put the switch plate under the dash


Still Hated said:


> Caddy is badass fool...................:thumbsup:.....now just gotta get rid of that switchbox somehow.......lol...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie it has green and blue flake n it


customcoupe68 said:


> i like that flake in the paint homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Took home peoples choice,best interior,best paint, best custom


:h5:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking Good Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
View attachment 367390


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


StreetFame said:


> :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER? Thanks g


mikal741 said:


> Looking Good Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> View attachment 367390


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

That's what's up! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Loooook at tha azz on that bitch!!!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother


~SHOTTY~ said:


> That's what's up! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks. What's gud bro how's the family?


KAKALAK said:


> Loooook at tha azz on that bitch!!!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Took home peoples choice,best interior,best paint, best custom


Damn bro you're cleaning up, well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how's every thing your way


LacN_Thru said:


> Damn bro you're cleaning up, well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Break Time............................:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey now!!! C dawgs is a must i like your style lol


Still Hated said:


> Break Time............................:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


you know thats right :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks big dog!!


KAKALAK said:


> you know thats right :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Break Time............................:thumbsup:


 "C DAWGS ” nothing less…


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother


~SHOTTY~ said:


> "C DAWGS ” nothing less…


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Getting ready for work, you


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Getting ready to take the kids to school u have to work this weekend do u no when that car show is this weekend?


~SHOTTY~ said:


> Getting ready for work, you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie how's every thing your way


Good man, 3 more months then I get to move back to the big city, Vancouver


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


>


*That Interior is clean ,who ever did the job tell them they did great job *


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up g take care n b safe out there


LacN_Thru said:


> Good man, 3 more months then I get to move back to the big city, Vancouver


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie!!!! The homie Pete torrez alb new Mexico www.innovationsautointeriors.com check out there work


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> *That Interior is clean ,who ever did the job tell them they did great job *


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> I'm glad you decided to keep it green man, it really does tie in everything! You should paint the bumper strips the same color green as the top, I think it'd look really good


its lookin good in here, but im likin this idea.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


dekay24 said:


> its lookin good in here, but im likin this idea.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up bro the lac in the paint booth yet?


KAKALAK said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Maaaaan its look'n good brother.. I'm dig'n on the guts!:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie! !!!!


CovetedStyle said:


> Maaaaan its look'n good brother.. I'm dig'n on the guts!:h5:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER!!!!


BigVics58 said:


> lookin good


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


bout that time huh :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

And u know this man!!!!!!! What's up homie how's that lac Cuming along


KAKALAK said:


> bout that time huh :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Went yesterday to go talk to the homie about doing my trunk kit said n 2 weeks i can take it anyone know where i can get the mirrors for the hood n trunk there was a site n lowrider mag but i can't find it


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Went yesterday to go talk to the homie about doing my trunk kit said n 2 weeks i can take it anyone know where i can get the mirrors for the hood n trunk there was a site n lowrider mag but i can't find it


Bennie aka Lowrivi1967 can make you some out of aluminum :dunno:
Here's the link to his thread if you do end up going this route:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/240960-custom-engraved-aluminum-299.html


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just hit the homie up now. Thanks joey for looking out GT UP


StreetNShow said:


> Bennie aka Lowrivi1967 can make you some out of aluminum :dunno:Here's the link to his thread if you do end up going this route:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/240960-custom-engraved-aluminum-299.html


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I got a few more big up grades Im bout to do not going to Vegas no more but FUCK it will b well worth it when i bust it out thanks joey for the hook up can't wait for the homie to get down


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> I got a few more big up grades Im bout to do not going to Vegas no more but FUCK it will b well worth it when i bust it out thanks joey for the hook up can't wait for the homie to get down


:wow:
Just keeps gettin better homie, keep pushin :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie!!! How u been bro?


LacN_Thru said:


> :wow:Just keeps gettin better homie, keep pushin :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie!!! How u been bro?


Good bro, been stayin busy with this school. How's the fam?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

The family doing gud bro thanks for asking.how's the weather up there its starting to get cold at night and n the mornings


LacN_Thru said:


> Good bro, been stayin busy with this school. How's the fam?


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

what is in the middle of ur back seat brother?:dunno:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

[QU







Homiesput plexy glass n the back seat with a light to bring it out Fuckin more then happy with it homie doing sum floor mats now then it will b mobing them streets[/QUOTE]


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

That's clean!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTimer! !


~SHOTTY~ said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie going to start doing sum engraving now trying to step it up


CovetedStyle said:


> That's clean!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie going to start doing sum engraving now trying to step it up


seat looks clean bro!! You should of started the engraving done before shipping your parts off for chrome :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up bro.Im doing the hood n trunk inserts engraved and homie doing sum engraved rockers for me was thinking of sending of bumpers to


KAKALAK said:


> seat looks clean bro!! You should of started the engraving done before shipping your parts off for chrome :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats clean paint job


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

that s dope right there right in the are rest


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTMFt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> thats clean paint job


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie can't wait for the engraved parts to cum in


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> that s dope right there right in the are rest


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie can't wait for the engraved parts to cum in


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up big homie!!! Hope u have a safe trip to Vegas bro all talk to u when u get back can't wait bro hands down your work speaks for it self!!!!!!!!!


lowrivi1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up bro.Im doing the hood n trunk inserts engraved and homie doing sum engraved rockers for me was thinking of sending of bumpers to


:thumbsup: I will send my bumpers one day :yes: Thats alot of money in shipping, engraving, and rechroming :yessad:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Tru Tru! !!! U gotta pay to play thoe homie if u want to shine like the big dogs then u pay like the big dogs


KAKALAK said:


> :thumbsup: I will send my bumpers one day :yes: Thats alot of money in shipping, engraving, and rechroming :yessad:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


StreetFame said:


> TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking good bro, alot of progress :thumbsup: keep it up....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks big homie


BIGJERM said:


> Looking good bro, alot of progress :thumbsup: keep it up....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got home pick up another lac today will post pics tomorrow its a project ride


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Will post better pics tomorrow


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


>


whats this a new one or the same one or just a pic from the begining


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Na homie its a new one picked it up Friday night project number 2 the body is straight as FUCK runs Gud still thinking of putting the 350 in the interior is all there not to bad for 1000 so i jump all over it


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> whats this a new one or the same one or just a pic from the begining


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Tru Tru! !!! U gotta pay to play thoe homie if u want to shine like the big dogs then u pay like the big dogs


Oh no doubt, just got to wait on tax money for something like that :happysad: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Na homie its a new one picked it up Friday night project number 2 the body is straight as FUCK runs Gud still thinking of putting the 350 in the interior is all there not to bad for 1000 so i jump all over it


that caddy is cleaaaaaaan :h5: Good find!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie.going to b a min before i do anything need to pay for the engraveing Im getting done.Probley tax Tim will do sum shit to it Im looking foward to seeing yours done brokeep pushing homie


KAKALAK said:


> that caddy is cleaaaaaaan :h5: Good find!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

all hella ya for a G u pick this up that was a steal for you good luck with this one


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> all hella ya for a G u pick this up that was a steal for you good luck with this one


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Looks nice and solid bro, nice pickup :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie!!!!


LacN_Thru said:


> Looks nice and solid bro, nice pickup :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


StreetFame said:


> TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


>


90 dat bitch


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I want the 90 front clip and the digital gauges going this weekends to hit up a few junk yards to c what i can find


64 CRAWLING said:


> 90 dat bitch


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

isecond that commet too 90'd it out


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie 90 it is


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> isecond that commet too 90'd it out


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Still one of the cleanest coupes I've seen


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie!!


CUZICAN said:


> Still one of the cleanest coupes I've seen


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Odessa next month can't wait its a 2 day car show going to b off the chain


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

whats good fulltimer.....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

What's good homie?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie same old shit u know.doing custom engraved rockers now and hood n trunk inserts.what u been up to?


DUVAL said:


> whats good fulltimer.....


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER?how's the lac Cuming along


StreetNShow said:


> TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just getting my lac ready bro going to hit up Odessa tx next month big ass car show. What u been up to bro how's school going


LacN_Thru said:


> What's good homie?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GTER?how's the lac Cuming along


It's getting there bro. I need to stop chroming shit lol


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I no the feeling bro.if u need any help bro u know what's up


StreetNShow said:


> It's getting there bro. I need to stop chroming shit lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Just getting my lac ready bro going to hit up Odessa tx next month big ass car show. What u been up to bro how's school going


Cool, be sure to post up plenty of pics :yes:
School is good bro, halfway done here, got 2 more months to go then I get to move back to the big city, Vancouver


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER u get your parts back from the chrome shop?


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Odessa next month can't wait its a 2 day car show going to b off the chain


:shocked: :thumbsup:



dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GTER u get your parts back from the chrome shop?


:dunno: Hopfully by this weekend!!!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK ya brother we gonna hit them hard in Odessa


El Callejero said:


> :shocked: :thumbsup::dunno: Hopfully by this weekend!!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

21 more days till Odessa TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Took the lac out on Sunday Fuckin fuel pump went out so had to get it towed home 300 bucks


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Sum cum to find out after Dropin the tank it was full of green/mud that's what was Fuckin up my fuel pump like a dumb ass when i got my tank back from the chrome shop i dint clean it out so all that chrome res stayed in there used the works toilet bowl cleaner to get all that shit out looks brand new


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Putting all new fuel line from front to back don't want any of that shit to be in my lines hopping that fixes my problem


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Going to also get a brand new sending unit since Im putting every thing else brand new


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Sending unit will be here in 2 weeks TTMFT GT up


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> Took the lac out on Sunday Fuckin fuel pump went out so had to get it towed home 300 bucks


damn that all bad bro i knoe how that feels


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Its all Gud bro can't keep a gud man down live n learn


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn that all bad bro i knoe how that feels


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER did all your parts cum in


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Hopping to get my sending unit this week!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Did u get that fuel pump problem fix bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I got all new fuel lines new pump new filter just waiting on my sending unit should be here this weekend.how's your ride Cuming along g


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Did u get that fuel pump problem fix bro


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> I got all new fuel lines new pump new filter just waiting on my sending unit should be here this weekend.how's your ride Cuming along g


ITS KOO I GOT SITTING RIGHT NOW BUT I CONTINENTAL KIT SO I FIXING THAT UP SO I CAN SLAP THAT ON ,TRY TO STACK SOME MONEY TO FIX SOME SMALL THANGS


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

WHATZ SUP WITH THAT OTHER COUPE U GOT DID U START MESSING WITH IT YET ?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Haven't done shit to it yet bro was trying to get my ride ready for Odessa. When i get my taxes back then all start Dropin feds on it


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> WHATZ SUP WITH THAT OTHER COUPE U GOT DID U START MESSING WITH IT YET ?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> Haven't done shit to it yet bro was trying to get my ride ready for Odessa. When i get my taxes back then all start Dropin feds on it


alright that sound like plan right around the corner


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

But then again who knows Im looking for a g body might even trade it but we will c time will tell


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> alright that sound like plan right around the corner


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> But then again who knows Im looking for a g body might even trade it but we will c time will tell


I'll trade evenly for my cutty :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up Oscar


El Callejero said:


> I'll trade evenly for my cutty :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up Oscar


Stayed home today just chillin!!!
So are we going to trade or what
Not my gold cutty this one


----------



## CHU DOG (Oct 1, 2011)

:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Lmfao FUCK ya let me no when


El Callejero said:


> Stayed home today just chillin!!!
> So are we going to trade or what
> Not my gold cutty this one


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ya buddy got my sending unit today


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Ya buddy got my sending unit today


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up g haven't see u on in a few hope all is well stay up pimp


LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks pimp


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Lmfao FUCK ya let me no when


:roflmao:Come get it when ever your ready


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up g u get all your parts back yet?


El Callejero said:


> :roflmao:Come get it when ever your ready


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's cracking homie how's the lac Cuming along


64 CRAWLING said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

you ready then to get back on the road


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir took it out ran cherry was going to take pics but my phone bat wuz dying on me


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> you ready then to get back on the road


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Yes sir took it out ran cherry was going to take pics but my phone bat wuz dying on me


Fuck Ya Bro



dirttydeeds said:


> What's up g u get all your parts back yet?


Pushin&Grindin


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up GTER keep pushing GT up


El Callejero said:


> Fuck Ya Bro
> 
> 
> Pushin&Grindin


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 DA TOP FOR THE FAM LOOKIN REAL GOOD LOKO GT !!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks!! How's every thing out in your hood can't wait till next year bro GT up


OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> 2 DA TOP FOR THE FAM LOOKIN REAL GOOD LOKO GT !!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up g haven't see u on in a few hope all is well stay up pimp


Not too much bro, been real busy with school lately, got our first bit of snow yesterday :wow:
How's things with you homie?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Every thing is Gud bro just getting ready for the baby we haven't got no snow yet but its starting to get cold as shit at nights and in the mornings.


LacN_Thru said:


> Not too much bro, been real busy with school lately, got our first bit of snow yesterday :wow:
> How's things with you homie?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up g? How's r brother tony doing


~SHOTTY~ said:


>


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

TTt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie


CADDY CREW said:


> TTt


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Every thing is Gud bro just getting ready for the baby we haven't got no snow yet but its starting to get cold as shit at nights and in the mornings.


That's gonna keep you busy :thumbsup: . Almost snowboarding season here, ski hill opens next week, I can't wait


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bumping for a clean azz caddy :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks pimp! !! Your ride is going to be off the chain keep doing the dam thing


KAKALAK said:


> bumping for a clean azz caddy :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

He'll ya homie when u do go post up sum pics


LacN_Thru said:


> That's gonna keep you busy :thumbsup: . Almost snowboarding season here, ski hill opens next week, I can't wait


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks pimp! !! Your ride is going to be off the chain keep doing the dam thing


 thanks bro, I hope it comes out looking right :nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Its already off to a dam Gud start keep pushing g


KAKALAK said:


> thanks bro, I hope it comes out looking right :nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> He'll ya homie when u do go post up sum pics


Fa sho, probably gonna go up next week  

TTT!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

He'll ya homie stay up and be safe


LacN_Thru said:


> Fa sho, probably gonna go up next week
> 
> TTT!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:boink: :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up pimp how's the baby girl doing?


KAKALAK said:


> :boink: :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


LacN_Thru said:


> Badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Nice i like how u murder out those front bumber molding's


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:h5:


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Nice i like how u murder out those front bumber molding's


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT 505


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up pimp how u been haven't talk to u in a min


DUVAL said:


> TTT 505


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

What's up Cabron? :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother. Thanks for stopin by


~SHOTTY~ said:


> What's up Cabron? :wave:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


>


DIGG'N THIS PIC!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


CovetedStyle said:


> DIGG'N THIS PIC!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up pimp how's the baby girl doing?


 doing good bro thanks for asking :nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT looking good


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Ride.. Getting ready to do my first coupe.. A 78 LECAB!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother can't wait to see yours going to b killing em GTER keep pushing


GT~PLATING said:


> GT looking good


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

O shit! !!! That's what's up rt there gud luck on the build GT up


1986Oscar said:


> Nice Ride.. Getting ready to do my first coupe.. A 78 LECAB!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

That Cadillac is coming out Dirtty Homie. I love the way the silver leafing looks with the color of the car. The chrome undies makes it that much nicer. Im not quite there yet with mine but ill get there.:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks big homie Im bout to start sending a few things to the chrome shop want to leaf out my frame now just have to wait till February till the homie angelo cums back to new Mexico i can't wait to see yours homie keep pushing u doing any chrome undies


CadillacsFinest said:


> That Cadillac is coming out Dirtty Homie. I love the way the silver leafing looks with the color of the car. The chrome undies makes it that much nicer. Im not quite there yet with mine but ill get there.:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GETTING READY TO SEND OUT A FEW MORE THINGS TO THE CHROME SHOPE:nicoderm:WILL ALSO BE ORDERING MY ROCKER PANELS JUST GETTING READY FOR AZ:yes:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats what im working on now player. Leroy has been a great help on helping me do my chrome. I just ordered a new cadillac steering wheel, new castle grill. I just got Some telescopics and some 5 ton springs also. Im hoping to get it repainted before summer get here. Im trying to keep up homie. If i can get the car painted before your homie angelo comes back maybe i can get my caddy done also.


dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks big homie Im bout to start sending a few things to the chrome shop want to leaf out my frame now just have to wait till February till the homie angelo cums back to new Mexico i can't wait to see yours homie keep pushing u doing any chrome undies


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:THATS WHATS UP HOMIE LEROY IS GUD PEOPLE AS FOR THE HOMIE ANGELO HE IS ONE BAD MOFO HOMIE KNOWS HIS SHIT I WAS MORE THEN HAPPY WHEN HE DID MINE TOP NOTCH WORK HE WILL BE HERE THE END OF FEB WHEN IT GETS CLOSER HIT ME UP I WILL HOOK U UP WITH HIM NO **** WHAT COLOR U PAINTING THE LAC BRO


CadillacsFinest said:


> Thats what im working on now player. Leroy has been a great help on helping me do my chrome. I just ordered a new cadillac steering wheel, new castle grill. I just got Some telescopics and some 5 ton springs also. Im hoping to get it repainted before summer get here. Im trying to keep up homie. If i can get the car painted before your homie angelo comes back maybe i can get my caddy done also.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

ttmftuffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

i want to paint it more like a grayish/silver color


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice that will look dope homie


CadillacsFinest said:


> i want to paint it more like a grayish/silver color


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got a lil bit of snow tonight


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

last year vegas


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


>


man I love this pic ride is looking really nice bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks! !!! Homie Im doing a lil more chrome under the hood and a few other things. Your ride is looking real nice also keep doing the dam thing lets put new Mexico on the top hope to see u homies out in az in march


%candy mobile% said:


> man I love this pic ride is looking really nice bro


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks! !!! Homie Im doing a lil more chrome under the hood and a few other things. Your ride is looking real nice also keep doing the dam thing lets put new Mexico on the top hope to see u homies out in az in march


Thanks homie, and hell yeah lets do it rep hard for NM I may slow down on my cutty and try and get the monte on the streets.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up homie if u guys ever need anything hit me up homie


%candy mobile% said:


> Thanks homie, and hell yeah lets do it rep hard for NM I may slow down on my cutty and try and get the monte on the streets.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> That's what's up homie if u guys ever need anything hit me up homie


for sure homie thanks same here bro, I will text you my number.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Cool homie call any time my number is in my Sig it don't mater what club u from we all share the same passion always down to help out a fellow rider


%candy mobile% said:


> for sure homie thanks same here bro, I will text you my number.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Cool homie call any time my number is in my Sig it don't mater what club u from we all share the same passion always down to help out a fellow rider


for sure homie thats what its all about


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## GOODTIMESFROG (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER


GOODTIMESFROG said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

sent out my reg form yesterday!!!!!!!!!! See u homies in march GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT can't wait to get my custom engraved rockers from the homie lowrivi1967 thanks bro Im going to be getting at u for thoes engraved hood and trunk inserts


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT can't wait to get my custom engraved rockers from the homie lowrivi1967 thanks bro Im going to be getting at u for thoes engraved hood and trunk inserts


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Also just orderd me 2 sets of pre cut 2 tons


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Went to the crest today with my daughter and the wife


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup: Looks nice up there bro :yes: 

I was up boarding today :cheesy: . How's things homie?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup: Looks nice up there bro :yes:
> 
> I was up boarding today :cheesy: . How's things homie?


What's up homie ya it was pretty chill up there it was my first time there thought it was going to be freezing balls but it wasent to bad. Just working on the lac bro u know its a never ending story just orderd new chrome springs doing sum engraveing now hopping to bust out hard in 2012. What's up with u pimp how's everything out that way u all most done with school? Hope all is well. Be safe out there homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER


~JALISCO~ said:


> ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

State 2 state


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

bump for the GoodTimer


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up Bennie


lowrivi1967 said:


> bump for the GoodTimer


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie ya it was pretty chill up there it was my first time there thought it was going to be freezing balls but it wasent to bad. Just working on the lac bro u know its a never ending story just orderd new chrome springs doing sum engraveing now hopping to bust out hard in 2012. What's up with u pimp how's everything out that way u all most done with school? Hope all is well. Be safe out there homie


Nice, it's been freezing balls out here man, been around -5C (28F) every day for the past month :uh: . I saw that bro, shit you already busted out hard THIS year, can't wait to see what you gonna do next year. Been real busy with school the past couple weeks, got a couple finals on Monday so I've just been studying and boarding lately. One more week then I'm going to Mexico for 10 days, can't wait to get outta this cold weather!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Also just orderd me 2 sets of pre cut 2 tons


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T for Dirty D's


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks pocket change how u doing brother


El Callejero said:


> T T T for Dirty D's


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Custom engraved rockers coming soon real soon...... And much more engraving.stay tuned in GT up


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Custom engraved rockers coming soon real soon...... And much more engraving.stay tuned in GT up


Are you using fleetwood rockers or the ones that are already on there?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Having homie make then from scratch bro lowrivi 1967 does that shit homie can get down


LacN_Thru said:


> Are you using fleetwood rockers or the ones that are already on there?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is lowrivi1967 work just did these for another GT member


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like we going to have r baby tonight all keep u guys posted GT up


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

dirttydeeds said:


> Looks like we going to have r baby tonight all keep u guys posted GT up


Congrats homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie! !


chtrone said:


> Congrats homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


> Looks like we going to have r baby tonight all keep u guys posted GT up[/QUOTE:h5:]


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> dirttydeeds said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we going to have r baby tonight all keep u guys posted GT up[/QUOTE:h5:]
> ...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> dirttydeeds said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we going to have r baby tonight all keep u guys posted GT up[/QUOTE:h5:]
> ...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Looks like we going to have r baby tonight all keep u guys posted GT up


Congrats homie :thumbsup: 


dirttydeeds said:


> Having homie make then from scratch bro lowrivi 1967 does that shit homie can get down


Interesting, I can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie. Me to can't wait to see what the homie does all i know is homie has sum talent at what he does


LacN_Thru said:


> Congrats homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Interesting, I can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

We just had baby nicole!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> We just had baby nicole!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS GoodTimer :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Bennie!!!


lowrivi1967 said:


> CONGRATS GoodTimer :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations my brother!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good to hear everything went ok congrats


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


64 CRAWLING said:


> good to hear everything went ok congrats


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTIMER


~SHOTTY~ said:


> Congratulations my brother!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Lowrivi1967 got the hood inserts cut out next trunk insert the homie going to start to engrave them


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Homie is getting ready to start the engraving on the rockers


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTIMER


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


What's up my brother how's everyone doing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


> Lowrivi1967 got the hood inserts cut out next trunk insert the homie going to start to engrave them


:h5:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Lowrivi1967 got the hood inserts cut out next trunk insert the homie going to start to engrave them


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks fellas


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homies i hope everyone that comes in and shows me love a merry Christmas. For all the haterz that come in and don't show no love eat a fat Dick. GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homies i hope everyone that comes in and shows me love a merry Christmas. For all the haterz that come in and don't show no love eat a fat Dick. GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


What's UP GTER


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WADDAP G, I.E SHOWING SOME LOVE TO DIRT DOG.. HAPPY HOLIDAYS ..


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WADDAP G, I.E SHOWING SOME LOVE TO DIRT DOG.. HAPPY HOLIDAYS ..


That's what's UP GTER hope u have a SAFE merry Christmas god BLESS GTIMER GT UP


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas GT FAM GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Merry christmas dirty


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Merry christmas dirty


Merry christmas brother hope u had a blessed day with FAM


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :wave:


What's up SHOTTY how was your Christmas GTIMER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Throw back


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

84 Fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bennie aka lowrivi1967 is going to start to engrave the rockers now


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Bennie aka lowrivi1967 is going to start to engrave the rockers now


:wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :wow:


What up GTER


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

View attachment 413509
CadillaC lookin nice homie!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 413509
> CadillaC lookin nice homie!


Thanks homie u got any pics of yours


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


> Bennie aka lowrivi1967 is going to start to engrave the rockers now


 liking this here


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> liking this here


Thanks homie what's new bro


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


>


What's up brother how's the lac coming along


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave::drama:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up brother how's the lac coming along



Good bro. Waiting on my springs to come in so I can get it off the jack stands.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetNShow said:


> Good bro. Waiting on my springs to come in so I can get it off the jack stands.


That's what's up joey keep pushing yours so close to ridings them streets. Lowrivi1967 sent me pics last night dam dam dam homie is getting down


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Lowrivi1967 is getting down!!! Thanks Bennie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

2012 going to be a Gud year for dirty deeds


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Custom engraved rockers made by Bennie aka lowrivi1967


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ARE U GNNA 90 KIT IT ??


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ARE U GNNA 90 KIT IT ??


Na like the 80s fronts the 90d look Gud just not me to menny people do them i try to be different


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GOODTIMER,BE SAFE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

THANKS BENNIE I HOPE 2012 IS A BETTER YEAR FOR U AND YOUR FAM WISHING U NOTHING BUT THE BEST!!!!!!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!


lowrivi1967 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR GOODTIMER,BE SAFE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

dirttydeeds said:


> Na like the 80s fronts the 90d look Gud just not me to menny people do them i try to be different


true , im so use to seeing 90d out lacs its weird not seeing it .. BUT DIFFERENT IS GOOD . WHAT ARE YOUR OTHER PLANS G


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> true , im so use to seeing 90d out lacs its weird not seeing it .. BUT DIFFERENT IS GOOD . WHAT ARE YOUR OTHER PLANS G[/QUOTE Im doing more engraving the hood in trunk insert coming door sills and a few other things. Then when angelo comes back to alb NM want him to silver leaf the frame. What's up with your ride GTIMER u going to be ready for az in march


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

dirttydeeds said:


> bigtroubles1 said:
> 
> 
> > true , im so use to seeing 90d out lacs its weird not seeing it .. BUT DIFFERENT IS GOOD . WHAT ARE YOUR OTHER PLANS G[/QUOTE Im doing more engraving the hood in trunk insert coming door sills and a few other things. Then when angelo comes back to alb NM want him to silver leaf the frame. What's up with your ride GTIMER u going to be ready for az in march
> ...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> dirttydeeds said:
> 
> 
> > On that same day we have a huge shw that a lot of la chapters r going too . It's the traffic shw , so I won't be in az . But just Chrome for now .. ima redo whole car before 2013,. Paint and redo trunk ..
> ...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


>


Lmfao FUCK ya that was me this morning


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

%candy mobile% said:


>


What's up homie


----------



## ese.nito.712 (Sep 23, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD KEEP IT UP..


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

ese.nito.712 said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD KEEP IT UP..


Thanks homie!!! Im doing my best hopping to bust out hard for the az super show in march


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bennie got my trunk inserts cut out next going to start to engraving them


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got my door sills cut next going to start to engrave them


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

He is all ready engraving my hood inserts


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Rockers coming also


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie


not much homie just working on the ride. your doing alot to yours looking gud homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

%candy mobile% said:


> not much homie just working on the ride. your doing alot to yours looking gud homie


Thanks bro. Go hard or go home trying to take it to a hole new level


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks bro. Go hard or go home trying to take it to a hole new level


I hear you homie definetly going in the right direction. It was already a super nice ride cant wait to see what its going to soon be


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

bump for the homie who is always showing Reflective Stylez love


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice lac gtimer:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

%candy mobile% said:


> I hear you homie definetly going in the right direction. It was already a super nice ride cant wait to see what its going to soon be


Thanks homie! !!! Looking foward to seeing yours bro going to be killing em


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


real nice bro!!!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> bump for the homie who is always showing Reflective Stylez love


Thanks homie i don't hate on no one if your doing the dam thing all give u props we all need to be pushed we all share the same passion


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> real nice bro!!!!!!


Thanks homie!!!! Going hard for 2012. How was your Christmas and your new years homie. How's the baby doing we had r baby Dec 20


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

javib760 said:


> Nice lac gtimer:thumbsup:


Thanks GTIMER


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> :h5: :thumbsup:


Thanks GTIMER


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie! !!! Looking foward to seeing yours bro going to be killing em


Thanks homie.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Whos painting your ride g


%candy mobile% said:


> Thanks homie.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Que rollo carnal congrats on the new baby.:thumbsup: The lac is going to look sick with the new rockers homie. I was looking to do some rockers to. How much does homie charge to do something like that i might just get some done to. I just ordered a new castle grill thats engraved and ill be getting the continental engraved next.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie 2012 going to be a Gud year for me going off on the lac.that's what's up g can't wait to c it u can hit up lowrivi1967 and he will give u prices. Thanks for the props homie


CadillacsFinest said:


> Que rollo carnal congrats on the new baby.:thumbsup: The lac is going to look sick with the new rockers homie. I was looking to do some rockers to. How much does homie charge to do something like that i might just get some done to. I just ordered a new castle grill thats engraved and ill be getting the continental engraved next.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

SUP DIRTY D


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> SUP DIRTY D


What's up brother just getting ready to pull out the lac and u GTIMER what's up for the weekend


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up brother just getting ready to pull out the lac and u GTIMER what's up for the weekend


Just grinding on them $treet$ they miss me to much GTer  Have U seen my topic for the Cutty I'm fuckin giving it away O'well off to bigger & better thangs Que No


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

You ride is coming out sick. I love the 80's caddy's. Nothing looks better than a 80's model caddy locked up. If the army wouldn't have sent me to Tejas I would definitely give you a hand if you needed it.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> Just grinding on them $treet$ they miss me to much GTer  Have U seen my topic for the Cutty I'm fuckin giving it away O'well off to bigger & better thangs Que No


I haven't found it yet brother Gud luck on the sell Im pretty sure u won't have it to long super nice ride GT up


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> I haven't found it yet brother Gud luck on the sell Im pretty sure u won't have it to long super nice ride GT up


3 days on the market & Gone Damn that was quick!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> 3 days on the market & Gone Damn that was quick!!!


FUCK ya brother u still going to bust out in mesa


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie!!!! Going hard for 2012. How was your Christmas and your new years homie. How's the baby doing we had r baby Dec 20


everybody is doing good bro, thanks for asking.......... I see your doing it big this year :nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie my fav lac is the 80s models all be doing Alot more up grades soon stay tuned in.i would like to say thank you for all your services god bless u come back safe brother


505transplant said:


> You ride is coming out sick. I love the 80's caddy's. Nothing looks better than a 80's model caddy locked up. If the army wouldn't have sent me to Tejas I would definitely give you a hand if you needed it.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to here everyone doing Gud bro. How's that pimp ass lac coming out TTMFT keep doing the dam thing brother. Thanks Fo the props


KAKALAK said:


> everybody is doing good bro, thanks for asking.......... I see your doing it big this year :nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just booked my room FO az leaving Thursday coming back Monday after noon TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother how was your birthday


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just talk to my boy leroy just hooked me up on a transport to az 450 round trip


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Nice bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how's your lac


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Nice bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie how's your lac


its going good just put tha continental kit onand tinted the windows


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

He'll ya homie! !!!!!! TTMFT


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> its going good just put tha continental kit onand tinted the windows


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt GOODTIMER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother!!


.TODD said:


> ttt GOODTIMER


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> He'll ya homie! !!!!!! TTMFT


try to go all the way you know pushing as much as i can


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

He'll ya homie sounds to me your off to a Gud start what is your plans for it u going to chrome your undies


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> try to go all the way you know pushing as much as i can


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie Im just waiting on sum of my engraving to come in what's up with u g how's that lac coming along


KAKALAK said:


> :wave:


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie u guys taken a road trip to mesa AZ for the super show? ???


$mr blvd$ said:


> TTT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Whats up homie getting ready for AZ


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir sending more chrome this weekend.and u u goin to roll out


CadillacsFinest said:


> Whats up homie getting ready for AZ


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:wave:TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie


CovetedStyle said:


> :wave:TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Took out my lac yesterday


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie u guys taken a road trip to mesa AZ for the super show? ???


not this time bro. good luck out there homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's cool g how's the rides coming along? Thanks bro Im trying to rep hard for new Mexico 505


$mr blvd$ said:


> not this time bro. good luck out there homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


whos a sexy girl


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> GT up


:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTIMER how's everyone out that way can't wait to c your ride all done up keep smashing GT up


.TODD said:


> whos a sexy girl


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bennie what's up brother will be sending u the feds Friday


lowrivi1967 said:


> :wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up SHOTTY what's up for the weekend


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Up!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up what's up FAM


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Sent off more parts last night to the chrome shop just waiting on all my engraving to come in mesa going to be off the hook.already got a transport on lock just counting down the days


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Sent off more parts last night to the chrome shop just waiting on all my engraving to come in mesa going to be off the hook.already got a transport on lock just counting down the days


:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning GTIMER


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Also got my new plaque thanks Jagster


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got it all torn down again sent out more parts to get the show room look should be back end of month getting ready for mesa az


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:naughty: Slow down bro your making it hard for me


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lookN good playa


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Got it all torn down again sent out more parts to get the show room look should be back end of month getting ready for mesa az


forgot how massive those quarters were


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie! ! How's the FAM? Can't wait till u bust out that lac gonna be hurting people feelings its coming out real nice bro


KAKALAK said:


> :naughty: Slow down bro your making it hard for me


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GT FAM how's the lac coming along GTIMER


~JALISCO~ said:


> ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie your shit looking real fresh keep doing the dam thing


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> lookN good playa


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTIMER how's the T C coming along


.TODD said:


> forgot how massive those quarters were


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

See u Sunday at the meeting GTER


~SHOTTY~ said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie! ! How's the FAM? Can't wait till u bust out that lac gonna be hurting people feelings its coming out real nice bro


everyones good but the lack was on hold untll I got the cutty out of the garage....... have to make room for the 66 vert :yes: :boink:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Got it all torn down again sent out more parts to get the show room look should be back end of month getting ready for mesa az


looking real good homie keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

No shit! ! FUCK ya bro


KAKALAK said:


> everyones good but the lack was on hold untll I got the cutty out of the garage....... have to make room for the 66 vert :yes: :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Joe!!! How's the ride coming along


%candy mobile% said:


> looking real good homie keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks Joe!!! How's the ride coming along


good got the body work done just debating on paint. I need to hurry tho


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep pushing homie


%candy mobile% said:


> good got the body work done just debating on paint. I need to hurry tho


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:yes:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Keep pushing homie


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks fellas! !


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt for the homies caddy build homies put in alot of work for the team


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GTIMER how's the T C coming along


hno: im scaring all the fish away in my state


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the props GTIMER! !!! 1 team 1 dream


.TODD said:


> ttt for the homies caddy build homies put in alot of work for the team


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Im glad i don't got a T C YOUR KILLING EM BROTHER


.TODD said:


> hno: im scaring all the fish away in my state


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

What's new homie?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

.TODD said:


> ttt for the homies caddy build homies put in alot of work for the team


:yes: :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> uffin: :wave:


What's up GTIMER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up SHOTTY how's the FAM


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :yes: :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie long time no talk. Just putting in more work on the lac just sent out another load of chrome getting ready for mesa az. What's up with u g how's school going for u


LacN_Thru said:


> What's new homie?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie long time no talk. Just putting in more work on the lac just sent out another load of chrome getting ready for mesa az. What's up with u g how's school going for u


That's whats good, TTT with this clean coupe.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

carlito77 said:


> That's whats good, TTT with this clean coupe.


Thanks homie


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie long time no talk. Just putting in more work on the lac just sent out another load of chrome getting ready for mesa az. What's up with u g how's school going for u


Yea been a minute, things are good over here bro. I've been swamped with school, lots of midterms so I haven't really been on LIL at all lately. 

You can never have enough chrome :yes: . You get those rockers back from the engraver?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up bro keep the plan in hand and get it done.rockers and a few other extras will be here in a few weeks


LacN_Thru said:


> Yea been a minute, things are good over here bro. I've been swamped with school, lots of midterms so I haven't really been on LIL at all lately.
> 
> You can never have enough chrome :yes: . You get those rockers back from the engraver?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:fool2: :shocked:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's cracking bro can't go wrong with that vert u picked up keep doing the dam thing


KAKALAK said:


> :fool2: :shocked:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


What's up homie? How's the build coming along


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother i might see u this week need to change my oil and tranany fluid need to start getting it ready for the road trip


~SHOTTY~ said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up brother i might see u this week need to change my oil and tranany fluid need to start getting it ready for the road trip


no trailer right :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Sad to say bro 5 homies went halfers on a transports 450 round trip.getting my daily ready


KAKALAK said:


> no trailer right :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie? How's the build coming along


its going homie,hope to make a big power move like soon


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

whats next


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Sum cum to find out after Dropin the tank it was full of green/mud that's what was Fuckin up my fuel pump like a dumb ass when i got my tank back from the chrome shop i dint clean it out so all that chrome res stayed in there used the works toilet bowl cleaner to get all that shit out looks brand new


Tank looks around the same size brother :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I was asking one of the homies he said ya they r the same size so there u go GTER do that shit


El Callejero said:


> Tank looks around the same size brother :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

After i get all my parts back from Bennie i want to start doing up the motor full chrome and yes i will still drive my shit GT up


.TODD said:


> whats next


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> I was asking one of the homies he said ya they r the same size so there u go GTER do that shit


:facepalm: I'm pushin it to the limit then!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Whats Up Deeds. Hows the caddy coming along. Doing a full chrome motor thats going to look wicked carnal. Im hoping to get mine out soon.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT never stops pushing GTER keep smashing


El Callejero said:


> :facepalm: I'm pushin it to the limit then!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the bump GTIMER


tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 439528


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie how's every thing going out that way u going to bust out the lac in June for that big show in alb


CadillacsFinest said:


> Whats Up Deeds. Hows the caddy coming along. Doing a full chrome motor thats going to look wicked carnal. Im hoping to get mine out soon.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Putting in work re doing my frame and wheel wells


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

When angelo comes back to alb new Mexico going to get down on my frame now


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.. PUSHING GT TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTIMER


bigtroubles1 said:


> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.. PUSHING GT TTT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn deeds, the car keeps getting better and better homie ..BUMP!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie Im trying. I should have all my engraved parts this next week can't wait


carlito77 said:


> damn deeds, the car keeps getting better and better homie ..BUMP!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie Im trying. I should have all my engraved parts this next week can't wait


carlito77 said:


> damn deeds, the car keeps getting better and better homie ..BUMP!


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie Im trying. I should have all my engraved parts this next week can't wait


Thats whats up homie, those engraved pisces gonna set the cadi off nice.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> Thats whats up homie, those engraved pisces gonna set the cadi off nice.


Thanks homie trying to get on that next level. Can' wait to c what the homie Bennie does he can get down. Is he also doing work for u?


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes he has all my rocker trim.... and I hope im in line next after you!
Im cleanig the belly on my Fleetwood rite now to homie, getin ready for the chrome undies just like yours uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up homie keep pushing. He still doing Alot more just ask if he could try to get my rockers out before the mesa show in march


CADI KID said:


> Yes he has all my rocker trim.... and I hope im in line next after you!
> Im cleanig the belly on my Fleetwood rite now to homie, getin ready for the chrome undies just like yours uffin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

keep pushin GOODTIMER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Taken it down to metal me and my pops


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Taken it down to metal me and my pops


:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Need to run to the parts store need more 80 d a papper have everything masked off going to start taken it down to metal


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTIMER


El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Going to finishes up the sanding need to start getting it ready for primer


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Picked up a set of 72 spoke cross lace


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Puttin in work I see :thumbsup: . What color you gonna do the frame?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Went in got sum tack cloth wiping down every thing getting ready to lay the primer today


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Laying down the primer ya buddy


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir!!! Trying to get it all read for mesa its called raven black shit is a gloss gloss black. How's school bro u all most done?


LacN_Thru said:


> Puttin in work I see :thumbsup: . What color you gonna do the frame?


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Laying down the primer ya buddy



:thumbsup:*lookin good...*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother


tdaddysd said:


> :thumbsup:*lookin good...*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Taken it down to metal me and my pops


nice welds


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER how's the tc


.TODD said:


> nice welds


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> Laying down the primer ya buddy


looks super clean already homie...you makein me wana leve work early and get back on mine!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Doing the pas side now


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Deeds doing it up again I see. Must be nice to be a Baller:thumbsup:. Caddy is going to look nice Homie. BUMP for DEEDS


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie can't wait till u bust out yours homie going to be off the hook your grill is killing it


CadillacsFinest said:


> Deeds doing it up again I see. Must be nice to be a Baller:thumbsup:. Caddy is going to look nice Homie. BUMP for DEEDS


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got every thing in primer this weekend comes the paint


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Up early putting in work GT up


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Up early putting in work GT up


:thumbsup:* car is lookin good homie...*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER


tdaddysd said:


> :thumbsup:* car is lookin good homie...*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks kakalak


KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just picked up my trailer it was getting built ya buddy


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Just picked up my trailer it was getting built ya buddy





:thumbsup: looks just like mine. They are nice


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Picked up a set of 72 spoke cross lace


thems purty :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Bennie how u doing bro i hope all is well bro we all still praying for u and your FAM


lowrivi1967 said:


> thems purty :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

He'll ya there built tuff. What's Gud homie


%candy mobile% said:


> :thumbsup: looks just like mine. They are nice


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up joey how u been bro how's the lac coming along


StreetNShow said:


>


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks Mr. Bennie how u doing bro i hope all is well bro we all still praying for u and your FAM


gets easier as each day passes,will have some updates before the end of this week for ya'


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Yes sir!!! Trying to get it all read for mesa its called raven black shit is a gloss gloss black. How's school bro u all most done?


:thumbsup:
It's gonna look real nice all cleaned up and shiny! School's going good homie, on the home stretch now, 6 more months. I'm considering continuing on though, so might not be close to done if I do :dunno: :run:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got done spraying the frame came out looking wet GT up


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Just got done spraying the frame came out looking wet GT up


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT car is looking good


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

All put back together just waiting on my homie leroy with the rest of my chrome


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got the new rims on


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Got the new rims on


like the wheels bro looks good. you selling your old ones?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie. I was thinking about it


%candy mobile% said:


> like the wheels bro looks good. you selling your old ones?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Took off all my old lights and bezels and put all new lights and new bezels


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie. I was thinking about it


let me know I am going to be looking for a set soon


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got the new lights in


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Got the new lights in


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

hell yeah man super clean TTT!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks bro


carlito77 said:


> hell yeah man super clean TTT!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's Gud brother how's your mom doing hope all is well if u need anything let me know i got u!!!


El Callejero said:


> uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Very Nice :thumbsup:


dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats nice as-well


dirttydeeds said:


> Got the new lights in


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you going to polish your exaust? I mean its the only thing you haven't chromed or painted. jaja Looks good man, love looking at all the work you have done.


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Lac looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie hopping to bust out hard for the mesa az show in 2 weeks.your lac is looking clean bro


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir that's on the to do list just need to pay my engraving bill then its on lol.thanks homie for the props. Getting ready to leaf out my frame when angelo gets back to alb NM


505transplant said:


> Are you going to polish your exaust? I mean its the only thing you haven't chromed or painted. jaja Looks good man, love looking at all the work you have done.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie. Should b a Gud year for me


GONE TIP'N said:


> Lac looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just picked up the rest of my chrome i just sent out see everyone in az in a few weeks


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Just picked up the rest of my chrome i just sent out see everyone in az in a few weeks


:h5:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats koo good luck wit that Trying to ran out of money so going too stack up there go at it again


dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie hopping to bust out hard for the mesa az show in 2 weeks.your lac is looking clean bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I know that's rt homie gotta stack them chips keep pushing. Thanks homie can't wait till we roll out put on my chrome last night just counting down the days! !!


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> thats koo good luck wit that Trying to ran out of money so going too stack up there go at it again


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Put my chrome straps on


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Put my chrome straps on


looks nice ever consider hard line? :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir on the to Do list. Need to talk to street fame from alb they going to hook it up


.TODD said:


> looks nice ever consider hard line? :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Yes sir on the to Do list. Need to talk to street fame from alb they going to hook it up


 didnt wanna clown ya just thought it would look alot harder and cleaner if you got them hard lined


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Its all Gud g.Im always putting in work on my shit i done more to my ride in the past 6 months then half these clowns on here not worried about anyone clowin


.TODD said:


> didnt wanna clown ya just thought it would look alot harder and cleaner if you got them hard lined


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's cracking pimp any up dates on your lac


KAKALAK said:


> :yes:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Its all Gud g.Im always putting in work on my shit i done more to my ride in the past 6 months then half these clowns on here not worried about anyone clowin


:yes: :h5:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*lookin good G*


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother GT up


tdaddysd said:


> *lookin good G*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

They just don't know about the 505 brother GT up


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :yes: :h5:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT carnal all day


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GT TTT


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

The big 31 today dam Im getting old


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> The big 31 today dam Im getting old


haha,you still a youngster,when you get my age then your old,Happy BDay homie


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Bennie


lowrivi1967 said:


> haha,you still a youngster,when you get my age then your old,Happy BDay homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

CADDY CREW said:


>


TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

2 more days till i bounce ya buddy road trip


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

See all my homies in az


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> 2 more days till i bounce ya buddy road trip


Nice have fun in az homie, wish I could of went out there too.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie. U going to push for Denver


%candy mobile% said:


> Nice have fun in az homie, wish I could of went out there too.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie. U going to push for Denver


for sure homie denver and vegas are for sure road trips that are on the list. The monte is almost done should be ready for me to pick up by next week then its just little things here and there


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up g can't wait to see it all done up


%candy mobile% said:


> for sure homie denver and vegas are for sure road trips that are on the list. The monte is almost done should be ready for me to pick up by next week then its just little things here and there


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Having a blast in mesa can't wait to see all my GT FAM


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn nice shot with the ride was that at the show in arizona


dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> That's what's up g can't wait to see it all done up


for sure homie I will post up pics soon


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie. Ya the show out in mesa az


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Damn nice shot with the ride was that at the show in arizona


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Ttmft
I'll call you after work bro.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Stacking up my chips now so u guys can hard line my setup


StreetFame said:


> TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:barf:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice:nicoderm:. Whats up homie how was the trip to AZ.


dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

dirttydeeds said:


>


nice


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT what's up Joe


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Was looking Gud out in az


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sick shots of the ride


dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Stacking up my chips now so u guys can hard line my setup


READY WHEN YOU ARE :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


glad you kept the front OG to many people doin the 90s she looks more tired and humble this way:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*did u place at the show bro*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Want to give a big thanks to Sara aka wife e love the pic thanks GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel ya GTIMER everyone that gets a lac 90d it out they look Gud just not me.how's everyone on that side of town


.TODD said:


> glad you kept the front OG to many people doin the 90s she looks more tired and humble this way:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Na bro not this time but still had mad fun meeting all the new GT FAM and all threw props i got on my lac better then any trofie


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> *did u place at the show bro*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Na bro not this time but still had mad fun meeting all the new GT FAM and all threw props i got on my lac better then any trofie


:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Qvo SHOTTY


~SHOTTY~ said:


> :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Badass Lac right here


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTIMER


GT~PLATING said:


> Badass Lac right here


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just picked up my parts dam homie got down on my shit. This is just a few parts that came in there's still Alot more coming GT up


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks joey


StreetNShow said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

StreetFame said:


> NICE! :thumbsup:


:h5: thanks streetfame!!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Want to give a big thanks to Sara aka wife e love the pic thanks GT up


I'm glad u like it


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Would like to get a poster made


Wife-E said:


> I'm glad u like it


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


>


Damn, I like that right there :thumbsup: :yes: 

Lookin good bro!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks bro should be getting more of my parts this week or next going off on this bitch. How u doing g


LacN_Thru said:


> Damn, I like that right there :thumbsup: :yes:
> 
> Lookin good bro!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


>


first time i seen this dope idea GOODTIMER


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


>


*crazy nice G:thumbsup:*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Putting on rockers GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTER there is a grip more getting made GT up


tdaddysd said:


> *crazy nice G:thumbsup:*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Wish i could take the credit my engraver thought of it i thought that was dope as FUCK. Thanks GTER


.TODD said:


> first time i seen this dope idea GOODTIMER


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Wish i could take the credit my engraver thought of it i thought that was dope as FUCK. Thanks GTER


:thumbsup: it's a team effort homie,since I don't have time for my "baby",I use my ideas for everyone else


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Went to a show today in alb NM took home 1 st and 3foot best of


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> Went to a show today in alb NM took home 1 st and 3foot best of


:h5: congrats bro dont it feel good for all the hard work to payoff :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie!! FUCK ya it sure does.


TONY MONTANA said:


> :h5: congrats bro dont it feel good for all the hard work to payoff :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*the car is lookin crazy nice G...*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bout to re do my trunk going for broke this year


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks GTIMER


tdaddysd said:


> *the car is lookin crazy nice G...*


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Bout to re do my trunk going for broke this year


:nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Firme :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


RobLouIzLuxurious said:


> Firme :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie how's the lac coming along


64 CRAWLING said:


> :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lac on hold like the rest of my projects,getting house and fan together first,mite start on it again full blast at the beginning of the year


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up bro family always first well Gud luck on the new pad


64 CRAWLING said:


> lac on hold like the rest of my projects,getting house and fan together first,mite start on it again full blast at the beginning of the year


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THANKS IT AINT REALLY NEW BUT JUST UPDATING IT A LIL LOL


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*GT up...*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER


tdaddysd said:


> *GT up...*


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Bout to re do my trunk going for broke this year


Funny carnal! Im on the same page homie but it all worth it in the end. The caddy is looking good homie keep pushing


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks bro Im pushing Bennie been on a mission trying to get all the parts out to everyone can't wait to c what the homie is doing engraving tail lights in a few weeks


CadillacsFinest said:


> Funny carnal! Im on the same page homie but it all worth it in the end. The caddy is looking good homie keep pushing


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK all these bitch ass mother fuckers TTMFT what's up


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

looks firme bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


TRAVIESO87 said:


> looks firme bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Pics from show on Saturday


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

6 foot best of show


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

And 1st place full custom GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Back at it again


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

dirttydeeds said:


> 6 foot best of show


thats whats up homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how's your lac coming along


CADI KID said:


> thats whats up homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice Homie :thumbsup:


dirttydeeds said:


> 6 foot best of show


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

She didnt come with the trophy Homie :nicoderm:


dirttydeeds said:


> Pics from show on Saturday


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

damn bro you killem with that new engraving


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

badass job congrats


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't say to much but stay tuned in engraved is on its way big show June 9 getting ready to bust out hard


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn bro you killem with that new engraving


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


65chevyman said:


> badass job congrats


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie Im killing em with all my engraving like mc hammer can't touch this!!!! Lol


CadillacsFinest said:


> Nice Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:worship::naughty:hno::nicoderm:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


%candy mobile% said:


> TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Putting in work tomorrow big show in Santa Fe lets see what happeneds this weekend


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Putting in work tomorrow big show in Santa Fe lets see what happeneds this weekend


good luck and have a safe trip out to santa homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie did it again! !!!! 1st place killing em


%candy mobile% said:


> good luck and have a safe trip out to santa homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie did it again! !!!! 1st place killing em


\

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't stop my shine


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

1st place


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Can't stop my shine


*can't stop wont stop....GT up*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother Im smashing all these lacs out here


tdaddysd said:


> *can't stop wont stop....GT up*


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Can't stop my shine


looking badazz!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


KAKALAK said:


> looking badazz!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie


StreetFame said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations, the car keeps getting better.:thumbsup: TTT!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie still more to come


carlito77 said:


> Congratulations, the car keeps getting better.:thumbsup: TTT!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


WHATSMYMFNAME said:


> :worship:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Going to be a Gud week get the rest of my parts on Thursday. Fri rt before the big show ya buddy


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Just drop off my trunk lid getting that show room look thanks Ferm dog


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't wait to bust out


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

looking real good man...
im starting to finely put mine back togeather


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie if u need any thing holla. Bout to take off my hood so i can re paint it so i can put my hood inserts in


CADI KID said:


> looking real good man...
> im starting to finely put mine back togeather


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good bro!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie how's your rag coming along


KAKALAK said:


> Looking good bro!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got the trunk back on with my inserts putting the rest of my engraving on


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Game over nuff said


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got my trunk picese on will finishes tomorrow putting the rest of my parts on


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn Homie thatz fucken nice :nicoderm:


dirttydeeds said:


> Got my trunk picese on will finishes tomorrow putting the rest of my parts on


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks g how's the lac coming out


CadillacsFinest said:


> Damn Homie thatz fucken nice :nicoderm:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks g how's the lac coming out


 I still got lotz to go homie. Im working on a frame now still doing more chrome n engravingz. I also still have to paint it. It wont be out till next year. But your caddy is looking realy BAD ASS Homie. TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks bro can't wait to see it carnal keep pushing


CadillacsFinest said:


> I still got lotz to go homie. Im working on a frame now still doing more chrome n engravingz. I also still have to paint it. It wont be out till next year. But your caddy is looking realy BAD ASS Homie. TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Getting sum more parts in tomorrow


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Getting sum more parts in tomorrow


Where's all the new pics?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Dint get a chance to put on the rest of my parts


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn


dirttydeeds said:


> Got the trunk back on with my inserts putting the rest of my engraving on


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_*Fuck bro your just killing em*_


dirttydeeds said:


> Got my trunk picese on will finishes tomorrow putting the rest of my parts on


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_But are you not feeling tha contitental kits _


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> _*Fuck bro your just killing em*_


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ya there bad ass just not for me will be engraving my bumpers soon so i want that to be all open so u can see all my engraving


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> _But are you not feeling tha contitental kits _


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Full show GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

http://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g430/Dirttydeeds/?action=view&current=2012-06-09_170549.jpg


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Imma be like you when I grow up :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Lol thanks homie. Been a long 2 years. Working on motor now


WHATSMYMFNAME said:


> Imma be like you when I grow up :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Lol thanks homie. Been a long 2 years. Working on motor now


Mine had a couple years off so consider yourself lucky. Engraving the motor too?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir already working on it got sum parts in already


WHATSMYMFNAME said:


> Mine had a couple years off so consider yourself lucky. Engraving the motor too?


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Yes sir already working on it got sum parts in already


Good shit. What motor you got?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I got the big boy v8 in mine and u homie? Keep pushing homie yours will get there keep your eyes on the prize


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the look of the engraved parts bro!!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> I got the big boy v8 in mine and u homie? Keep pushing homie yours will get there keep your eyes on the prize


368 fuel injected. Im tempted to swap it out but I hear its a good motor although im not having the best of luck with it. If I do im going to wanna redo the frame and so on so I think im going to leave it until I have no other options lol. Im working on it as often as possible, been too long to stop now


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie any new up dates on yours


KAKALAK said:


> I like the look of the engraved parts bro!!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Shit if it's working for u just leave it an focus on something else


WHATSMYMFNAME said:


> 368 fuel injected. Im tempted to swap it out but I hear its a good motor although im not having the best of luck with it. If I do im going to wanna redo the frame and so on so I think im going to leave it until I have no other options lol. Im working on it as often as possible, been too long to stop now


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Whatz Up Deeds! It was nice to finaly Get to meet u carnal. Keep pushing that Caddy of yourz iz way to NICE. TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ya Fo sure homie glad to put faces with names thanks brother doing my best i don't try to be like the next man i always try to be different. If u need any thing homie holla


CadillacsFinest said:


> Whatz Up Deeds! It was nice to finaly Get to meet u carnal. Keep pushing that Caddy of yourz iz way to NICE. TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK Haterz real talk........


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> FUCK Haterz real talk........


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's Gud brother how's every thing out your way hope all is well GT up


tdaddysd said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Posting up Fo my homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Road trip Roswell NM tomorrow morning car show GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Got the stands painted got my carpet vacuum bout to start cleaning my chrome undies ya buddy its on this weekend


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Build your shit then come talk to me Hahaha


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Very nice... What color is that.?? Pretty much what im looking to paint my regal


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> :worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Its a seafoam green with blue and green min flake


SERIOUS said:


> Very nice... What color is that.?? Pretty much what im looking to paint my regal


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


NL PISO said:


> dirttydeeds said:
> 
> 
> > :worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie


KAKALAK said:


> Ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LooK'N Really Good DD


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Whatz Up Deeds! Any new mods on the lac Homie. R u rolling to the show this weekend?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Na bro waiting on my boy to finishes up another members ride so i can take my hood to get sprayd. Na g my Fuckin seals went out on my Rearend so Im fixing that wish i could go r u going


CadillacsFinest said:


> Whatz Up Deeds! Any new mods on the lac Homie. R u rolling to the show this weekend?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Ill be ther but no Caddy yet. Working on strapping the frame and getting every thing painted. Still gotz to chrome my engine too. Suckz about ur lac i was hoping to see it at the show.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

After tearing my Rearend apart come to find out need a new axel mine was all most cut in half Just left the junk yard got me a new one


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Ive broken 2 axles already. That shit suckz. I got 3 pumps and 10 batteries lotz of weight


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> LooK'N Really Good DD


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

My frame is straped to the guy that did mine dint do it rt so now Im having problems


CadillacsFinest said:


> Ive broken 2 axles already. That shit suckz. I got 3 pumps and 10 batteries lotz of weight


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Dam g u ain't Fuckin around u going to hop your shit or just for show


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Damn that sucks. When I got my Impala I drove it like 10 miles and then bam......rear axel passenger side broke. Replaced both of them...might as well do both at the same time.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK that sucks g ya since i was at u pull it went ahead and got both sides mite as well since the wheels r off


Wedo 505 said:


> Damn that sucks. When I got my Impala I drove it like 10 miles and then bam......rear axel passenger side broke. Replaced both of them...might as well do both at the same time.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up deeds you showing tomorrow homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Na brother a few parts dint come in for my Rearend. R u guys


%candy mobile% said:


> what up deeds you showing tomorrow homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Back on them streets GT uppppppp


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yesterday was putting in work on them streets GT up


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

looking good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Still grindin I see, good to see it's back on the road! It's always something with these lacs :rofl:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bad ass pic SHOTTY GT up


~SHOTTY~ said:


>


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie pushing hard for Vegas


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> looking good


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes sir i stay on the grind. ...... What's up with u homie how's school


LacN_Thru said:


> Still grindin I see, good to see it's back on the road! It's always something with these lacs :rofl:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Yes sir i stay on the grind. ...... What's up with u homie how's school


Good bro, got one more month then it's time to find a job and get paid :yes: 
Then hopefully I'll be able to get back on my Lac and finish a couple things I wanna do to it


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Whatz up Deeds any more up grades on the Caddy Homie


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

damn haha!!!!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking GOOD bro gt up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Hard works pays on thanks FAM


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

1st place was a bad ass show top notch shit


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

congratulations, the caddy looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


carlito77 said:


> congratulations, the caddy looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> 1st place was a bad ass show top notch shit


 congrats G. 2TT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


CADDY CREW said:


> congrats G. 2TT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> 1st place was a bad ass show top notch shit


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


Still Hated said:


> :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up Joe any more shows coming up u guys coming to rs this Sunday


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> 1st place was a bad ass show top notch shit


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Bennie how u been homie


lowrivi1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks Bennie how u been homie


good,working my ass off


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up brother keep doing that bad ass work can't wait to do more business with u your work speaks for it self


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Vegas bound in a few weeks


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

It's bout to go down in Vegas


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

GOOD LUCK BRO 


dirttydeeds said:


> It's bout to go down in Vegas


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Vegas bound in a few weeks


Niiiice!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Deeds out in Vegas indoors ya buddy


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

saw ur ride it vegas homie looking good on the vegas floor:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie getting ready to start pulling out motor going full show next year


TONY MONTANA said:


> saw ur ride it vegas homie looking good on the vegas floor:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Went to a show yesterday 300+ cars and i took 2nd in full custom still killing em


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yesterdays car show


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Saturday another show time to put in more work GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yesterdays show deeds did it again killing em


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Yesterdays car show


Damn deeds ur doing it up BIG Homie. TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie!!!!!!! Yesterday took it out had a photo shoot pics coming soon


CadillacsFinest said:


> Damn deeds ur doing it up BIG Homie. TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

A few pics from Sundays photo shoot GT up


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> A few pics from Sundays photo shoot GT up


looks good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Joe....... Let me know when u ready bro


%candy mobile% said:


> looks good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

The caddy look bad ass carnal. Cant wait till mine lookz as good as ur homie. TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Yours going to be hard to homie can't wait to see it... Thanks homie


CadillacsFinest said:


> The caddy look bad ass carnal. Cant wait till mine lookz as good as ur homie. TTT


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks Joe....... Let me know when u ready bro


for sure homie soon I hope


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay bro next year rt around the corner! !!!! Lol


%candy mobile% said:


> for sure homie soon I hope


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> A few pics from Sundays photo shoot GT up




Beautiful ride bro, im striving to get to your level.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Okay bro next year rt around the corner! !!!! Lol


I know time flys


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie Im bout to try to take it to a another level. Going to do Alot more engraving.shit bro i think your ride is hard nice in clean i give u mad props g keep doing your thing out in co.what u got planed for 2013??


BigCeez said:


> Beautiful ride bro, im striving to get to your level.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie Im bout to try to take it to a another level. Going to do Alot more engraving.shit bro i think your ride is hard nice in clean i give u mad props g keep doing your thing out in co.what u got planed for 2013??


Thanks brother, I appreciate it. Actually getting the top redone next week, adding some engraving, redoing the trunk and set up and adding some leafing and striping to the frame. Hopefully I can get it all done over the winter, im still trying to put my 66 Impala together also. Not enough hours in the day brother. 

Looking forward to seeing what you come out with in 2013, I know its gonna be GOOD!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Dam son u ain't playing around that's what i like go big or go home lets see what 2013 brings going to start doing up my motor have a cat coming in a few weeks to leaf our my hole frame hope this weather don't FUCK it up.


BigCeez said:


> Thanks brother, I appreciate it. Actually getting the top redone next week, adding some engraving, redoing the trunk and set up and adding some leafing and striping to the frame. Hopefully I can get it all done over the winter, im still trying to put my 66 Impala together also. Not enough hours in the day brother.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you come out with in 2013, I know its gonna be GOOD!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Dam son u ain't playing around that's what i like go big or go home lets see what 2013 brings going to start doing up my motor have a cat coming in a few weeks to leaf our my hole frame hope this weather don't FUCK it up.


LOL..right...this weather is crazy....but im excited to see what you come out with brother. I really think your car is well put together....definitely a gauge for me to where I need to be at. Keep them updates coming Good Timer! uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homies


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homies it's that time to jump back in the game had to take care of my family now it on and cracking GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Deeds is all ready to go meet it's maker doing more up grades will post pics when i get it back


----------

